# End of Summer '08 Waist Length Challenge!!



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*

*Reveal Dates: April 13, 2008(mid reveal), September 23, 2008(final reveal)*

****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****

_*Here is the list of te girls who will be rockin' waist length in summer '08:*_
_*********************_
_*Mariposasexygirl------------------Cholet112------------------sistagotgame *_
_*jeanne516------------------------queeny20------------------tenjoy*_
_*vivacious1033--------------------marie170-------------------nikkipoo*_
_*Silvergirl-------------------------dtachi----------------------Valerie*_
_*mscocoface----------------------Divine_Order----------------lnana04*_
_*den1----------------------------poetist----------------------marie170*_
_*msbrown76----------------------joib------------------------BlackPearl1*_
_*Silverlotus-----------------------lilamae---------------------laketta*_
_*Sar-I----------------------------trini_rican------------------onejamifan*_
_*Amber_moon---------------------stargazer613---------------Kinikakes*_
_*growingbrown--------------------Te'TahHead*_
_*soun-----------------------------jenteel*_
_*miss_cherokee--------------------secretdiamond*_
_*The_Dreamer---------------------HoneyA*_
_*bellezanegra826------------------Islandspyce*_
_*qtslim83-------------------------ElleDoll*_
_*MizzEsq-------------------------Caramelcutieinva*_
_*onyxcabelo---------------------------------zzirvingj*_
_*caliber38------------------------CarLiTa*_
_*Letitia(Tee)---------------------------Doll*_
_*Meaganita-----------------------so_so_chic*_
_*medina78------------------------vpoetic*_
_*NAKISH66------------------------MysteryMe*_
_*100384--------------------------cocosweet*_
_*cat_eyes------------------------ravenmerlita*_
_*michelle3147---------------------LADYCHOCOLATE*_
_*SweetCaramel1-------------------Andreainnis*_
_*Zsazsa6275----------------------kbnax*_
_*tsmith---------------------------belleza*_
_*shynessqueen--------------------carribean_dream*_
_*missvi----------------------------Sunshine0801*_

_**********************_


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*anybody out there?......Helloo? ***Crickets****


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 17, 2007)

gee...i dunno...i'm just hitting BSL not too long ago...i'm kinda scared...But what the heck, I'll give it a try 

Ok, so summer ends around Sept. 20-23rd, right? That should be cool...I have a year, which means a possible 6 more inches of growth 

Ok, I'm definitely in!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> gee...i dunno...i'm just hitting BSL not too long ago...i'm kinda scared...But what the heck, I'll give it a try
> 
> Ok, so summer ends around Sept. 20-23rd, right? That should be cool...I have a year, which means a possible 6 more inches of growth
> 
> Ok, I'm definitely in!!!


 
Thank You!!!


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 17, 2007)

I should be BSL by this December. I'll give it a whirl too!  Count me in.


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 17, 2007)

im at  brastrap, i have a long torso  but i should be able to make it foresure by the end of summer. so count me in


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 17, 2007)

This is scary, I am usually very bold and go for broke on these challenges. 

To imagine my hair STRETCHED to waist in a year!!  Hmmm, well I guess I've got nothing to lose right?!  I have a short torso so it isn't completely way off base to obtain.

That will be a HUGE, MAJOR, EPIPHANY, I have seen the promise land, angels singing Hallelujah, it is done milestone for me.

But 6 inches from now until September 23, 2008 should be doable or at the very least really close soooooo, okay I am in!

WOW MSCOCOFACE Waist Length STRETCHED!! Sept. 2008.  :sweet:


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 17, 2007)

it difficult but hey that's why its called challenge, i'm in


----------



## MiWay (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm hoping to be BSL by 12/31, so I'll try.


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in. I'm at the bottom of BSL now so *hopefully* I should be WSL or very close by that time, barring any setbacks.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in!  I'm about BSL now.


----------



## Amber_moon (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in! Im VERY close to bra strap now. And by september of next year shoot, 6 inches...Im in!


----------



## growingbrown (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in with this challenge. I am currently HYH until December so I cannot reveal my length but I hope to be at Waist Length by the end of this challenge.


----------



## remnant (Oct 17, 2007)

.....I'm in

Edited:LoL (silvergirl)
WL is a dream to me I'll be  if I have the grace to reach it


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 17, 2007)

nm.........................


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Well I made a list, good luck!!!!! Lord knows I need it.*


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 17, 2007)

growingbrown said:


> I'm in with this challenge. I am currently HYH until December so I cannot reveal my length but I hope to be at Waist Length by the end of this challenge.



Same here...I'm not showing my hair until between Dec. 25, and January 1

Mariposa, I was looking at your fotki n it looks like you and I are the same length (Ignore my avatar, thats a wearve that I'm currently wearing, lol)


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Oct 17, 2007)

Now this is a challenge I can hang with. My goal is be WL by June 30, 2008, but I can extend my deadline until the end of summer. So count me in!!


----------



## Vinyl (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in.  I'm currently around armpit length.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*just bumping!*


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm in even though i know its not realistic since i'm not at bsl yet but if i shoot for the moon then i should land among the stars right?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

bellezanegra826 said:


> i'm in even though i know its not realistic since i'm not at bsl yet but if i shoot for the moon then i should land among the stars right?


 
You can do it!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in too!!  I'm hoping for waistlength by graduation which will be @ the end of summer!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 18, 2007)

I want blunt waistlength *by* Aug '08!  I'm in!

Hopefully this will give me time for some setbacks.  I always mess up any progress I make.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love to join this challenge but I'm transitioning. The only way it will work is if I don't do a BC! Let's go for the gusto!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


*your names are added!*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

*just bumping!*


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 18, 2007)

*BUMP!!!*

Question: How do you ladies intend on achieving this goal???


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> *BUMP!!!*
> 
> _*Question: How do you ladies intend on achieving this goal???*_




_*Whatever you want to do. I'm not using nothing serious the only thing I'm doing is taking extra care of my ends and taking multi-vitamins and washing. Your hair grows on it's own you just have to make sure you do what you can to retain length.*_


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 18, 2007)

Count me in too.  I think this goal is doable.  Q


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 18, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> *BUMP!!!*
> 
> Question: How do you ladies intend on achieving this goal???



By staying consistent with my reggie and protecting my ends. Also, by hiding my scissors.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> By staying consistent with my reggie and protecting my ends. Also, by *hiding my scissors*.


 
oh yeah that too


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll probably keep up my vitamin regimen, it helps my overall health too.  Also, I probably stick to bunning most of the time and try to keep the scissors away only dusting when necessary.  I may get back on the MN too...


----------



## caliber38 (Oct 19, 2007)

ok i'm in. Hopefully I can make it on time. Its gonna be hard keeping those scissor happy stylists from cutting too much.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 19, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


 
another one added


----------



## Tee (Oct 19, 2007)

Count me in too. This means I will need to get serious again!


----------



## meaganita (Oct 19, 2007)

I want in on this challenge too!

My goal is July '08....I guess that's more like mid-summer....

But it might stretch into late summer depending on trims....


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 20, 2007)

*I got you guys on the list. I must admit I'm getting excited to be at WL next year!!!How about you guys?*


----------



## Tee (Oct 20, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I got you guys on the list. I must admit I'm getting excited to be at WL next year!!!How about you guys?*


 
That will be really huge for me.  Esp since I never imagined growing beyond the brastrap before last year.


----------



## meaganita (Oct 20, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I got you guys on the list. I must admit I'm getting excited to be at WL next year!!!How about you guys?*


I can't wait!


----------



## klb120475 (Oct 20, 2007)

meaganita said:


> I can't wait!


 

So, don't nobody care...........


----------



## meaganita (Oct 20, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> So, don't nobody care...........


Ahhhhh come on KLB!


----------



## medina78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Count me in as well, i will be using braids and VIRGIN HAIR FERTILIZER


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 20, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> So, don't nobody care...........


 
_*You silly*_


----------



## NAKISH66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I want in on this challenge if it's not too late.  I hope to be at mid back by December and my waist is only 2 or 3 inches from there so I hope I can make it!  Count me in !!


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 20, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I got you guys on the list. I must admit I'm getting excited to be at WL next year!!!How about you guys?*



Excited but kinda scared too, like what if I don't get there??? I'm trying to keep my eye on the prize, tho.

btw, Nakish you have some pretty hair!


----------



## babydollhair (Oct 20, 2007)

All i need is 5 inches for my longest layers, and that seems doable by next September, i guess i'll throw my hat into this one.... like if i make it, i will breakout this move , of course with a protective style though, Ha!


----------



## cat eyes (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes please count me in for this one!!!!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 20, 2007)

cat eyes said:


> Yes please count me in for this one!!!!!



Looking at your avatar and your sig, it looks like you and your pretty baby girl have the SAME profile!


----------



## VelvetRain (Oct 20, 2007)

I;mma join this one. Although I seriouly doubt my hair will ever make it to waist length. I have slacked in my deep conditioners under the hooded dryer.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 20, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


 

_*You all are added to the list .....and bumping!*_


----------



## remnant (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I got you guys on the list. I must admit I'm getting excited to be at WL next year!!!How about you guys?*


 

It will be like a :wow:dream to me!!!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

soun said:


> It will be like a :wow:dream to me!!!!!!


*If i make it I will go outside butt naked and do a front flip......O.K maybe not but I would want to!*


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *If i make it I will go outside butt naked and do a front flip......O.K maybe not but I would want to!*


 
 this challenge sounds fun. i'm joining


----------



## remnant (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *If i make it I will go outside butt naked and do a front flip......O.K maybe not but I would want to!*


 


....wil see in end of summer... by the way this thread is also a support thread isn't it?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

soun said:


> ....wil see in end of summer... by the way this thread is also a support thread isn't it?


 
*YES! it is definately a support group too! I sincerely want us all to make it!*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hey do you girls feel like posting mid way pictures in April?*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> this challenge sounds fun. i'm joining


 
*Welcome!Your on the list!*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*just bumping*


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Hey do you girls feel like posting mid way pictures in April?*



That sounds like a good idea.

I cut my hair yesterday (on a whim, kinda), and I dont PLAN on cutting it again, so I am excited to see where I will be in April.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*Okay people the third week in April is when we are going to post mid-way check- in pics. So yall better be on your hair game! Oh my bad
(be considerate), is that a good time for you guys?*


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> So, don't nobody care...........



What the...


----------



## remnant (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Hey do you girls feel like posting mid way pictures in April?*


 
I'll try


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Hey do you girls feel like posting mid way pictures in April?*



Sounds good to me. That's enough time to see lots of growth.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 21, 2007)

April it is.  Be sure to let us know so that we can post.  This should be good for me since I am into my annual winter protective styling until end of March.

Good Lawd,  Waist '08. I pray that the light at the end of this tunnel is not a train! 

I am still trying to wrap my brain around just the thought of this.  No one in my family has waist length hair, I have never seen waist length hair even in the old photos of my ancestors on both sides of my parents.  

NOBODY has ever had waist length hair in my family.  I am wearing extension twists now that are close to waist length in the back and I am sitting here asking myself, can I actually achieve this length by end of Sept. '08?

Have mercy! I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...............


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> April it is. Be sure to let us know so that we can post. This should be good for me since I am into my annual winter protective styling until end of March.
> 
> Good Lawd, Waist '08. I pray that the light at the end of this tunnel is not a train!
> 
> ...


 
*Just have faith. Thats what I'm hanging on right now. If you learned how to properly take care of your hair, stick to protecting your hair how could you not make it there? We know the biology of growing hair pretty much right? The average growth per month is 1/2 an inch. Protecting your ends help retain length. Only trimming split ends only don't take away from the length. Of coarse there could be set backs but If you stick to what you are use to and what you know I don't see how it is difficult. You just need a regimen. I think it's all in our heads we know what to do. We can make waist length ladies! Lets just treat our hair like fine improrted silk. Just think of those words everytime you have to deal with your hair.*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yall I'm scared to. We just have to support each other. Me having waist length hair............it would be one of the greatest gifts in the world. I wonder would I be happy then or if hair anorexia will set in.*


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Oct 21, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## meaganita (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Hey do you girls feel like posting mid way pictures in April?*


I might be able to do a lil' mini update then....I usually stay braided up 'til about May. 
But perhaps in between braids I can do a stretch shot.:scratchch


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 21, 2007)

Oooohhhhh. I'm in. I'm in....I'm grazing bs. So, what the heck...I'm in.... Are there any rules? I'll go back and check


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


_*There you go! *_


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in. I'm not taking my braids out until August 08. Y'all see my hair when I see my hair. HHG and good luck.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hey ladies I'm 3 weeks post and I got a spurt of growth of an 1/2 inch of hair already.My ends look fine and I'm good to go.How  is yalls hair going?*


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^i'm almost 8 weeks post and my hair is soooooo dry.  i've been neglecting it lately.  i'm gonna do an aphogee treatment then ors pack on it soon.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> ^^^i'm almost 8 weeks post and my hair is soooooo dry. i've been neglecting it lately. i'm gonna do an aphogee treatment then ors pack on it soon.


 
*Do you bun your hair?*


----------



## missvi (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in!
I hope to be waist length by June 2008.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 22, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Do you bun your hair?*


 
all day long, all day strong. i wear it down a few times a year. 

not far to go missvi!

i will be so shocked if i make it.  *crossing my fingers*


----------



## missvi (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it will take 6 months.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


*Your on the list HHG!*


----------



## NAKISH66 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll still be in Iraq in April so I'll definitely post in June!  I'm so excited, waist length here I come !


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

*Everybody has a goegeous head of hair in here so I'm sure you will all make it to waste length.*

*Questionoes anyones hair seem like it looks different when they take a picture of it? I believe I suffer from hair anorexia*


----------



## Cholet112 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im in. I just made BSL so I hope to be  WL this time next year.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Your on the list HHG!*



Hey where's my name?!!!  Q


----------



## joib (Oct 23, 2007)

ME ME ME! I want to join  if it is not too late. I am currently four inches past bra strap but plan to trim at least 1.5 inches in the summer. I am soooo excited.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in..hesistantly..hahaha...


----------



## Kalani (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Everybody has a goegeous head of hair in here so I'm sure you will all make it to waste length.*
> 
> *Questionoes anyones hair seem like it looks different when they take a picture of it? I believe I suffer from hair anorexia*



You're not the only one. 

Anyway, count me in! I'm barely armpit length but I need a challenge and some accountability because I keep having unecessary setbacks (neglecting my ends, going crazy with the scissors). My dream has always been waistlength so might as well dig in my heels now and get serious!


----------



## Divine_Order (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## poetist (Oct 23, 2007)

Oooohhhh. I want to join too!!!


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Everybody has a goegeous head of hair in here so I'm sure you will all make it to waste length.*
> 
> *Questionoes anyones hair seem like it looks different when they take a picture of it? I believe I suffer from hair anorexia*



me!!! my hair rarely looks long to me in pics. Sometimes it looks long in the mirror, depending on the mirror and the angle . 

I hope when I hit WSL, I can finally consider my hair long .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****_
> 
> ...


 
*Is that everybody?*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> me!!! my hair rarely looks long to me in pics. Sometimes it looks long in the mirror, depending on the mirror and the angle .
> 
> I hope when I hit WSL, I can finally consider my hair long .


 
*I'm so glad I'm not the only one who feels bald!I hope I will be satisfied too. I'm pretty sure we will find something wrong then too. I'm considering blunt wl hair eventually. But I can't imagine what I'm going to do with 5 more pounds of hair...*


----------



## joib (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey I am over here! I want in.


----------



## lilamae (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Is that everybody?*


 

One more please. Add me. I am currently BSL and optomistic. Is Sept 1st the end date? Thanks MSG!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

joib said:


> Hey I am over here! I want in.


 
*your on there!*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

lilamae said:


> One more please. Add me. I am currently BSL and optomistic. Is Sept 1st the end date? Thanks MSG!


 
*I got you girl. And the end date is more on the lines of the 23 of that month.*


----------



## lilamae (Oct 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I got you girl. And the end date is more on the lines of the 23 of that month.*


thanks so much...i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm excited guys! I'm really looking forward to the update in April


----------



## remnant (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm already bored though I 'm  in a personal hide hair til april currently i have a weave but I'm borreed


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

soun said:


> I'm already bored though I 'm in a personal hide hair til april currently i have a weave but I'm borreed


 
I am too. I'm pretty much keeping my hair in a bun until January for my touch up.


----------



## remnant (Oct 24, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I am too. I'm pretty much keeping my hair in a bun until January for my touch up.


 
and there's nothing to do just patiently wait
but we will get the reward in few(long) months


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

soun said:


> and there's nothing to do just patiently wait
> but we will get the reward in *few(long) months*


 
I know if only I could not think about it It my go by faster.


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm kinda bored too...i have a weave in (as shown in my avartar)that i've had since august, and i'm not planning on taking it out until my bestie comes home from college for the weekend to braid it. Who knows when that will be. I haven't had a perm since the beginning of may, by the way...I want to go until the end of december...


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 24, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I am too. I'm pretty much keeping my hair in a bun until January for my touch up.



Yep, that's me except my touchup is at the end of dec, not jan. I was thinking about using half-wigs, but I'm lazy. Plus I'm worried about it looking fake or not blending with my hair.


----------



## Tee (Oct 24, 2007)

soun said:


> I'm already bored though I 'm in a personal hide hair til april currently i have a weave but I'm borreed


 
I get the same way with buns.  But, they always help me along my journey.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I am doing a C&G challenge starting next month and was going to July 2008.  I am going to use a combination of extension braids, and my own braided hair to help me reach my goal. Waistlength is my ultimate and final goal so once I am there, I am good.  Q


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Yep, that's me except my touchup is at the end of dec, not jan. I was thinking about using half-wigs, but I'm lazy. Plus I'm worried about it looking fake or not blending with my hair.


 
Wait a minute......my touchup isn't in January thats just when I'm suppose to be making mid-back hopefully. My touch  up is on the very last day of Dec. Me and my memory...........


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

*Does anyone else want to join the challenge? Or are we the only brave ones?lol*


----------



## sonce (Oct 25, 2007)

My hair is already to my natural waist but the very front and sides (where I had a thick bangs cut in three years ago--talk about a big mistake!) are still at BSL. I want the front and sides at my natural waist and the rest at my butt crack.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

sonce said:


> My hair is already to my natural waist but the very front and sides (where I had a thick bangs cut in three years ago--talk about a big mistake!) are still at BSL. I want the front and sides at my natural waist and the rest at my butt crack.


 
I saw your fotki your hair is nice.And I'm loving the braids.I know your still happy to be waist length!


----------



## poetist (Oct 25, 2007)

sonce said:


> My hair is already to my natural waist but the very front and sides (where I had a thick bangs cut in three years ago--talk about a big mistake!) are still at BSL. I want the front and sides at my natural waist and the rest at my butt crack.


 

You're one of my fotki friends. Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Thinking out loud......when I get to waist length a couple months after that I'm thinking of getting it cut in a U.I might change my mind then though. What about you guys?


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 25, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thinking out loud......when I get to waist length a couple months after that I'm thinking of getting it cut in a U.I might change my mind then though. What about you guys?



Sometimes I think about getting it cut in layers, but I can't decide.  

One thing's for sure tho - after I hit WSL, I will never *ever* wear another bun for the rest of my life.


----------



## trini_rican (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi I'm a newbie - barely grazing lower APL but I'd love to join you guys.  Scientifically I should be able to make it so why not give it a shot!  How often are we to check in for progress?


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 25, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> Hi I'm a newbie - barely grazing lower APL but I'd love to join you guys.  Scientifically I should be able to make it so why not give it a shot!  How often are we to check in for progress?



Welcome to the challenge! You can check in as often as you want. The only requirement is to post mid-point pics in April.


----------



## sonce (Oct 25, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I saw your fotki your hair is nice.And I'm loving the braids.I know your still happy to be waist length!


I am definitely happy to have hit waist length! Shrinkage is a **** though, so it makes the length less apparent than it would be if I had straight hair--I have 60-80% shrinkage (depending on the part of my head)! However, shrinkage makes for nice braids and also makes managing length easier on a day-to-day basis. Thanks for visiting and complimenting my fotki!


----------



## stargazer613 (Oct 25, 2007)

Count me in, too!!! .....my goal is to have blunt/even waist length hair, and I would love to be on this journey with you ladies!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 26, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Sometimes I think about getting it cut in layers, but I can't decide.
> 
> *One thing's for sure tho - after I hit WSL, I will never ever wear another bun for the rest of my life.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## poetist (Oct 26, 2007)

Once the longest layers hit waist length, Im gonna trim a bit and continue to grow the shorter layers so that I can ultimately blunt cut.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 26, 2007)

poetist said:


> Once the longest layers hit waist length, Im gonna trim a bit and continue to grow the shorter layers so that I can ultimately blunt cut.


 
Where does your shortest layer end?


----------



## poetist (Oct 26, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Where does your shortest layer end?


 

Probably around APL. So it'll probably take 2 full years (from now) for all of my hair to be at WSL. But, truthfully, I'm not even sure that I would want my bangs at WL. I'm of the fine haired variety, so having some layers creates the effect of fullness. 

Once I get to WL this summer, I'll get my hair straightened and reevaluate from there.


----------



## trini_rican (Oct 26, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Welcome to the challenge! You can check in as often as you want. The only requirement is to post mid-point pics in April.


 
Nice.  I'll add it to my calandar.  I think I'm gonna get one of those tickers for my signature.  I'm on a personal weight loss challenge also.  January 21 st will be my 33rd Birthday and I want to look better than I did at 23


----------



## Te'TahHead (Oct 27, 2007)

I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jenteel (Oct 27, 2007)

u know i spent so long anxious for bsl 
that i wasn't even thinking about wsl!
that's my ultimate goal!
so u guys are basically tellin me if i'm at bsl now -full bsl @ end of yr
that wsl is right around the corner??!!!sept 23 2008!!!
like silvergirl, my torso is really long - 29in total for wsl! (i'm @ 24 in)
but i wanna try 2!!!!
let's do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thinking out loud......when I get to waist length a couple months after that I'm thinking of getting it cut in a U.I might change my mind then though. What about you guys?


 
I love the blunt cut.  So my goal is to keep a nice blunt cut along the way.


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in. I'm scraping bsl right now so WL by the end of next summer seems totally doable.


----------



## remnant (Oct 28, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thinking out loud......when I get to waist length a couple months after that I'm thinking of getting it cut in a U.I might change my mind then though. What about you guys?


 

 I will cut my hair to midback lenght because that my real ultimate goal ;in order to have fresher and fuller ends like Crown and glory lady adviced.
I think that I will maintain it at this lenght!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

jenteel said:


> u know i spent so long anxious for bsl
> that i wasn't even thinking about wsl!
> that's my ultimate goal!
> so u guys are basically tellin me if i'm at bsl now -full bsl @ end of yr
> ...


 
You can do it. I have a long torso to. Just think of it this way since you got a long back just think of how much longer your hair will be standing next to someone who has a short torso.LOOOOOOOOOONG ok. I consider   myself waist length when it reaches my natural waist line(the smallest area around on my torso). I'm addimg you to the list.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Letitia said:


> I love the blunt cut. So my goal is to keep a nice blunt cut along the way.


 
your siggy flick is funny as H E double hockey sticks!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## remnant (Oct 29, 2007)

soun said:


> I will cut my hair to midback lenght because that my real ultimate goal ;in order to have fresher and fuller ends like Crown and glory lady adviced.
> I think that I will maintain it at this lenght!


 

.....'m changind my mind..... my goal is thick waistlenght... so...i'll trim after reaching Waistlenght in order to have thick waistlenght hair (no lenght above)


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 29, 2007)

well, my hair had a run - in with some scissors, so i probably wont be waist length till oct 08 instead...

but id like to stick in this challenge, cause one never knows right? hopefully ill get  a last min growth spurt.


----------



## trini_rican (Oct 29, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> well, my hair had a run - in with some scissors, so i probably wont be waist length till oct 08 instead...
> 
> but id like to stick in this challenge, cause one never knows right? hopefully ill get a last min growth spurt.


 
It could happen you know


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 29, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> well, my hair had a run - in with some scissors, so i probably wont be waist length till oct 08 instead...
> 
> but id like to stick in this challenge, cause one never knows right? hopefully ill get a last min growth spurt.


 
What'd you do?


----------



## jenteel (Oct 30, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> You can do it. I have a long torso to. Just think of it this way since you got a long back just think of how much longer your hair will be standing next to someone who has a short torso.LOOOOOOOOOONG ok. I consider   myself waist length when it reaches my natural waist line(the smallest area around on my torso). I'm addimg you to the list.



thanks for the encouragement mariposa!
the good thing about having the long torso is 
my full bsl is abt the same length as mbl so that is the longest journey
im hoping from now, the length will fly by!
this challenge will force me to really take care of my hair
i already have been more vigilant in moisturizing my ends every night 
as opposed to every other night or when i remember
i've been bunning for about 2 weeks now
i want it 2 be long but i wasn't so focused on wsl anytime soon
this will help me visualize (the secret-lol!):superbanana:


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 31, 2007)

jenteel said:


> thanks for the encouragement mariposa!
> the good thing about having the long torso is
> my full bsl is abt the same length as mbl so that is the longest journey
> im hoping from now, the length will fly by!
> ...


 
Who are you tellin? I started the thread so I have to be on the tip top of the game with my hair. I have been loosley bunning my hair everyday and it stays moist. I got about a half inch of new growth now and I've been observing my hair so closely I can tell you what day it grew(hehe).


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 31, 2007)

soun said:


> .....'m changind my mind..... my goal is thick waistlenght... so...i'll trim after reaching Waistlenght in order to have thick waistlenght hair (no lenght above)


 
I've been going back and forth in my mind too.I guess it helps us visualize it.We already tryn to style or waistlength hair


----------



## jeanne516 (Nov 1, 2007)

I think i may need to get off this challenge...my hair broke off terribly due to my weave...AND i have to get a trim


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> I think i may need to get off this challenge...my hair broke off terribly due to my weave...AND i have to get a trim


 
*I'm so sorry this happened to you. How much do you think they will trim off? And I don't think you should drop the challenge. I think you should still be apart of it just with an open mind....you never know what could happen. You still have ten months before the goal. You can still grow your hair 5 inches instead of 6.What do you say?*


----------



## jeanne516 (Nov 1, 2007)

I dunno...i feel so depressed about my hair right now...
I was looking at my nov. 2006 pics, and my hair looks shorter and more damaged than before...i'm going to the salon to get a trim and rollerset tomorrow...i feel like crying right now...

Nov. 2006:





nov. 2007:


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 1, 2007)

Count me in! I'm hovering around BSL (siggy is wrong) right now (depending on if I trim soon or not).  But since I won't be using MTG anymore, I'm hoping I get there by then.... if not, I don't mind, but a goal will keep me on top of my hair health since I've been neglecting it lately.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I see what you mean. It will grow back and it will be even longer than the first pic by this time next year. Just trim it baby it like you learned how on this site.Just look at it as a lesson learned. Your hair is always growing.Don't be depressed just try to get your mind off of it. It will grow back.


----------



## jeanne516 (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for the encouragement...i'll try and baby my hair back...no more weaves or braids...and i dont think I'll be stretching anymore, i'm planning on relaxing every 8 weeks...when I get my trim tomorrow i'll probably be at just above APL...but i'm trying not to stress about it...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> Count me in! I'm hovering around BSL (siggy is wrong) right now (depending on if I trim soon or not). But since I won't be using MTG anymore, I'm hoping I get there by then.... if not, I don't mind, but a goal will keep me on top of my hair health since I've been neglecting it lately.


 
*your name is on the list!*


----------



## jenteel (Nov 3, 2007)

oooo! the list is lookin good!
im inspired!!!


----------



## jeanne516 (Nov 4, 2007)

okay...so i went to the salon, got a major/much needed trim, and i feel much better now:


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, I've been watching this thread and back and forthing about WL as my ultimate goal. I'm grazing BSL now so I've got about another 5-6" to go to WL. Technically, I can retain that in a year so hmmm...yeah count me in...let's do this. Why not? I'll just go for broke. Hey, the journey is fun anyway with all you ladies for support!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 4, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> okay...so i went to the salon, got a major/much needed trim, and i feel much better now:


It looks really pretty and thick again.They did a real good job at trimming. You should be at bsl in no time. I know your happy.....so are you going to stay on the challenge?You better say yes!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 4, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I know Jenteel this list is looking very good. It's inspired me alot too!


----------



## jeanne516 (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm staying on the challenge...even if i dont make it by the end of summer, i'll sure be close!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 4, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> i'm staying on the challenge...even if i dont make it by the end of summer, i'll sure be close!


 
That is true! Thats what I've been telling myself also


----------



## Tee (Nov 4, 2007)

My hair is midback now.  If I dont make by Sept I am hoping for Dec. 08 at the latest.  Just checking in.


----------



## Tee (Nov 4, 2007)

jeanne516.......You hair looks nice with the new cut.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 4, 2007)

Letitia said:


> My hair is midback now. If I dont make by Sept I am hoping for Dec. 08 at the latest. Just checking in.


 
I'm hoping to make in midback january 08. If your already midback you should make it too wl in sept. What are you leaving room for error?


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 10, 2007)

how's everybody doing? I'm in week 8 of my stretch and my hair is so dry from the cold weather. i'm kind of worried i won't have much progress when i relax in dec.


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm hoping to make in midback january 08. If your already midback you should make it too wl in sept. What are you leaving room for error?


 
I plan to get a good trim in Jan.  I do not expect to get more than an inch removed. So I guess I can have a true goal date by Jan.


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> how's everybody doing? I'm in week 8 of my stretch and my hair is so dry from the cold weather. i'm kind of worried i won't have much progress when i relax in dec.


 
Are you moisturizing?  I think you will still have progress in Dec.  What is your longest stretch period and how many weeks post will you be in Dec.?  You will need to really pay attention to your new growth and keep it extra moisturized.  (and watch out for those tangles.)


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Nov 10, 2007)

I got a touch up on monday.  As you ladies know, I gave myself a little cut a few weeks ago.  I dont plan on doing anymore cutting until march/april (the earliest.)


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2007)

MizzEsq said:


> I got a touch up on monday. As you ladies know, I gave myself a little cut a few weeks ago. I dont plan on doing anymore cutting until march/april (the earliest.)


 
That's right.  Put the sissicors down.  I love your hair.  The cut you did looks good.


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it too late to get in on this challenge?  WL is my ultimate goal, and although I don't think I will make it by Sept, nothing ventured nothing gained, and would love some support!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 10, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> Is it too late to get in on this challenge?  WL is my ultimate goal, and although I don't think I will make it by Sept, nothing ventured nothing gained, and would love some support!



Nope, it's not too late! Welcome to the challenge. We're all supposed to post midpoint pics in April. HHG!


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 10, 2007)

Yippie!  BTW you have very beautiful hair!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 10, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> Yippie!  BTW you have very beautiful hair!



Thank you!


----------



## clever (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm a day late and a dollar short but...Can I join you ladies?


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to join in 

I know it will be hard , but at least I won't be trying by myself.


----------



## Tee (Nov 11, 2007)

caramelcutieinva said:


> I want to join in
> 
> I know it will be hard , *but at least I won't be trying by myself*.


 
Welcome Welcome.  It is easier to have someone to on the journey with you.


Welcome Elle Doll


			
				ElleDoll said:
			
		

> I'm a day late and a dollar short but...Can I join you ladies?


----------



## Tee (Nov 11, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Nope, it's not too late! Welcome to the challenge. We're all supposed to post midpoint pics in April. HHG!


 
Thanks for the April Reminder!!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 11, 2007)

Letitia said:


> Are you moisturizing?  I think you will still have progress in Dec.  What is your longest stretch period and how many weeks post will you be in Dec.?  You will need to really pay attention to your new growth and keep it extra moisturized.  (and watch out for those tangles.)



Oops, I missed this post. I usually stretch 12-13 weeks. I'll be at 14 weeks in Dec b/c that's the earliest my school schedule will allow me to relax.

I'm gonna start using more moisturizer in the mornings & add oil to my d/cs to combat the weather. I think I've gotten lazy recently but I'm back on track now.


----------



## Tee (Nov 11, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Oops, I missed this post. I usually stretch 12-13 weeks. I'll be at 14 weeks in Dec b/c that's the earliest my school schedule will allow me to relax.
> 
> I'm gonna start using more moisturizer in the mornings & add oil to my d/cs to combat the weather. I think I've gotten lazy recently but *I'm back on track now. *


 
Sounds good.  Glad you back on track.  I got a little laxed with the deep conditioning but I am back on it again also.

*The exta moisturizing will will help.  The oil added to the DCs are a HUGE bonus!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> how's everybody doing? I'm in week 8 of my stretch and my hair is so dry from the cold weather. i'm kind of worried i won't have much progress when i relax in dec.


I didn't see this. I think i'm 6weeks post today or at least. I'm still wet bunning.It's helping to keep it from getting dry. I'm going to attempt a rollerset later this week I'm going to a concert with dh.Hopefully I don't break any hair(I'm scared of a lot of manipulation).


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****
> 
> ...


 
Hey I added you guys! HHG!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Letitia said:


> Sounds good. Glad you back on track. I got a little laxed with the deep conditioning but I am back on it again also.
> 
> *The exta moisturizing will will help.* The oil added to the DCs are a HUGE bonus!!*




I never tried this...hmmmmm


----------



## NAKISH66 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey ladies,
Just checking in. I'm at 18 weeks post and still hanging in there.  I'm trying to pack up all my moisturizing products to take with me to Iraq, so my hair won't dry out and break off.  I lost progress there before, so this time I'm prepared.  I can't wait until the end of summer when we are all waist length!!  HHG!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 12, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just checking in. I'm at 18 weeks post and still hanging in there. I'm trying to pack up all my moisturizing products to take with me to Iraq, so my hair won't dry out and break off. I lost progress there before, so this time I'm prepared. I can't wait until the end of summer when we are all waist length!! HHG!!


 

Please be safe on your travels to Iraq...

I am at 13 weeks and I cant take it anymore!! I was going for a 20 week stretch but I just dont have the will power to deal with it. Plus I am starting to realize that stretching past a certain point causes me to have too much shedding and breakage. I think I am gonna break down and relax this weekend and do a trim. Hopefully this wont set me back too far.


----------



## remnant (Nov 12, 2007)

End of my first protective style of this challenge it was a weave put in the 10/7 til 11/11 I'll do he second one on wednesday (braids with extensions) and keep it til 12/23. 
My schedule from october 07 til april 08 since the beginning of this challenge was 5 protective styles! So I have 4 more to go!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd never make it but then! BUT i can't wait to see everyone's pictures! 
GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## Tee (Nov 12, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> [/b]
> 
> I never tried this...hmmmmm


 
Try it.  I just love it!


----------



## Tee (Nov 12, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just checking in. I'm at 18 weeks post and still hanging in there. I'm trying to pack up all my moisturizing products to take with me to Iraq, so my hair won't dry out and break off. I lost progress there before, so this time I'm prepared. I can't wait until the end of summer when we are all waist length!! HHG!!


 

Be safe in Iraq! That's right, back up on your products before time.


----------



## Tee (Nov 12, 2007)

marie170 said:


> Please be safe on your travels to Iraq...
> 
> I am at 13 weeks and I cant take it anymore!! I was going for a 20 week stretch but I just dont have the will power to deal with it. Plus I am starting to realize that stretching past a certain point causes me to have too much shedding and breakage. I think I am gonna break down and relax this weekend and do a trim. Hopefully this wont set me back too far.


 
Marie you will have to post an update.  I can't make it 20 weeks on a stretch either.  My last one was 14 weeks but the shedding and tangles were getting unreal. 

*Love the siggy pic.


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 12, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Yeah I know Jenteel this list is looking very good. It's inspired me alot too!


 
You forgot me girlie


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2007)

Good Luck, Ladies!


----------



## pistachio (Nov 12, 2007)

I plan to be MBL by June 08, but as for the end of summer I'd have to get 1"+ a month to make it by the end of summer, so I don't think I can do this one, but good luck to the ladies on the challenge though!   HHG!!


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 12, 2007)

I've reached this goal already but I'm REALLY excited to see all the ladies at waist length at the end of the summer! I will be watching this thread and I wish you all HHG!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

marie170 said:


> Please be safe on your travels to Iraq...
> 
> I am at 13 weeks and I cant take it anymore!! I was going for a 20 week stretch but I just dont have the will power to deal with it. Plus I am starting to realize that stretching past a certain point causes me to have too much shedding and breakage. I think I am gonna break down and relax this weekend and do a trim. Hopefully this wont set me back too far.


 
I can only go to 12 weeks.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Cichelle said:


> I've reached this goal already but I'm REALLY excited to see all the ladies at waist length at the end of the summer! I will be watching this thread and I wish you all HHG!


 
Thanks and we hope to give you something to be excited about!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Good Luck, Ladies!


 
Thanks alot we are going to need it.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

pistachio said:


> I plan to be MBL by June 08, but as for the end of summer I'd have to get 1"+ a month to make it by the end of summer, so I don't think I can do this one, but good luck to the ladies on the challenge though! HHG!!


 
Well good luck to you and thank you!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> You forgot me girlie


 
You are already on the list on the second side.


----------



## jenteel (Nov 14, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just checking in. I'm at 18 weeks post and still hanging in there.  I'm trying to pack up all my moisturizing products to take with me to Iraq, so my hair won't dry out and break off.  I lost progress there before, so this time I'm prepared.  I can't wait until the end of summer when we are all waist length!!  HHG!!



yes be safe!
c u and that great hair when u come back 

gosh im so anxious 4 this hair lol!!!!!!
but having a goal is reallllyyyy helping
i am treating my hair soooo well lol!!
i didn't know we post updates in april!
can't wait!


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok...I've been eyeing this thread since you started it and finally worked up the nerve to join.

So....add me to the list!!  And happy hair growing to everyone!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 16, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****
> 
> ...


 
I added you zzirvingj. Remember that in April we will be showing our half way progress pics.


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 23, 2007)

How is everyone doing? I went & got my hair rollerset & the roots blown out today. My hair has grown in the past 10 weeks, but I'm not happy with my ends. It could all be in my head, though, cuz I never think my ends are good enough . I guess I'll see for real when I relax in Dec & check in with ya'll before I trim.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 23, 2007)

Last week I did a rollerset it came out really well. This white chick came up to me and told me she wish she had my hair. She was like ,"Oh my gosh I want your hair! You look so pretty your hair is about a 3rd of it and your face the rest and I will leave your body to your man because I don't go there." I was like okay thank you. I'm mad my hair looked better than my face being that was the first time I wore makeup in like years. I used Salerm 21 and silk elements silk protein setting lotion. I also notice some little half curled broken pieces after rollerseting though.You know I got worried and conditioned the heck out of it and slapped on some Lacio lacio(love that stuff). My hair is doing good though. And it actually did right when I use my vatika oil as an over night prepoo and massage. I was looking at my ends they aren't as bad as I thought. The are even but the scissor addict in me wants to cut them to make them nice and clean looking. I know I have issues.


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 23, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Last week I did a rollerset it came out really well. This white chick came up to me and told me she wish she had my hair. She was like ,"Oh my gosh I want your hair! You look so pretty your hair is about a 3rd of it and your face the rest and I will leave your body to your man because I don't go there." I was like okay thank you. I'm mad my hair looked better than my face being that was the first time I wore makeup in like years. I used Salerm 21 and silk elements silk protein setting lotion. I also notice some little half curled broken pieces after rollerseting though.You know I got worried and conditioned the heck out of it and slapped on some Lacio lacio(love that stuff). My hair is doing good though. And it actually did right when I use my vatika oil as an over night prepoo and massage. I was looking at my ends they aren't as bad as I thought. *They are even but the scissor addict in me wants to cut them to make them nice and clean looking. I know I have issues.*



You sound like me! Just remember you gotta check in with us before scissors even come near your hair.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 23, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> You sound like me! Just remember you gotta check in with us before scissors even come near your hair.


 
I know I know....that goes for you too.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

How are the rest of you ladies hair doing?


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 25, 2007)

I must confess....I *trimmed*!!!

it's wasn't a huge trim, but I couldn't take the breakage anymore.  I think I took off 1" overall so I didn't notice much of a length difference.  Plus, I have about an inch of NG and I'm 4 wks post.  I'm still in!


----------



## clever (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi ladies
I've been paying more attention to my ends at night.I've been using mizani night time treatment on my trouble spots where I get breakage and baggying my ends.I haven't flat ironed b/c I'll want to trim.

I keep trying to picture that waist length hair


----------



## Zakina (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in!

I'm almost WL but I want my hair to stop where my behind begins by sept 08...

CO washing
buns
MTG


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 25, 2007)

hey  count me in Mariposa!!,, i am near waist now but only in back and i want FULL waist length,, if i am anywhere near that ill be soooo happy


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 25, 2007)

perhaps I should join this challenge...

I am currently right below BSL, but I still have 1" of thin ends after trimming 1.5" of crappy ends 2 weeks ago.

The trim that is coming up may put me at right at BSL. 

What do we consider end of summer? July? August? or September?

In any case, I would like to join, and I promise to keep through with it and baby those ends. I promise!
So, if my hair grows at the _regular_ rate of .5" per month, I should have 4.5" of hair by the end of August. That would put me at 3.5" below BSL. Not quite waistlength, but that's fine. Now...if I use _a growth aid_...

ADD ME PLEASE!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****
> 
> ...


 
I added you Carlita. I have a cousin named Carita reminded me of her...anyways...we are revealing in the mid week of April and then again at the dead line in Sept. HHG!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 25, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> I must confess....I *trimmed*!!!
> 
> it's wasn't a huge trim, but I couldn't take the breakage anymore.  I think I took off 1" overall so I didn't notice much of a length difference.  Plus, I have about an inch of NG and I'm 4 wks post.  I'm still in!



Did your breakage stop at least? You should still be able to make WSL by the end of the challenge. 

Carlita, the challenge ends around Sept. 23rd, I believe. Whatever date the official end of summer is.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Did your breakage stop at least? You should still be able to make WSL by the end of the challenge.
> 
> Carlita, the challenge ends around Sept. 23rd, I believe. Whatever date the official end of summer is.


 
Hey you answered before me.lol


----------



## so so chic (Nov 25, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Doll (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd like to join also. Please add my name to the list!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I think I might have seen a challenge like this but I'm not sure.The search future thingy isn't working for me.But anyways I'm on a mission to grow my hair to waist length by the end of summer and I really don't want to go at it alone. I was wondering if there are some chicas who would like to join me. There are no rules ,this is really your own challenge for yourself....just with me.At the end of summer I would like to see proof that you made it. Meaning I want to see pictures yall.Thats the only requirement. Who is with me?*
> 
> ****PS:Ladies you can do it. It's scary for me too as long as we got each others back. And please If one of you guys end up getting into a situation where you feel like to you have to do something like pull out the scissors, stop where you are and come consult us first. I think it could really help prevent set backs and keep everyone on track.****
> 
> ...


 
So far 52 people are going for wl! HHG  TO ALL!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 26, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Did your breakage stop at least? You should still be able to make WSL by the end of the challenge.
> 
> Carlita, the challenge ends around Sept. 23rd, I believe. Whatever date the official end of summer is.


 
Yes.  I still get some small hairs though.  A part of me still wants to trim some more, I think I may have to hide my shears!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Yes. I still get some small hairs though. A part of me still wants to trim some more, I think I may have to hide my shears!


 
Yeah you better hide them.


----------



## vpoetic (Nov 30, 2007)

I know that I am really late, but I would like to join your challenge.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

vpoetic said:


> I know that I am really late, but I would like to join your challenge.


 
your added!


----------



## Tee (Nov 30, 2007)

After the New Year I plan to keep my hair up in protective styles for the majority of the time.  How are you ladies doing with the challenge?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I am about to be 9 weeks post sunday and I have a thicket under my relaxed hair. I can barely feel my scalp when it is not straightened. So far so good though. I haven't had the  urge to cut anything so thats great. I cannot wait to get a touchup.


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm doing good, 11 weeks & post enjoying my hair. I got a wash & set last week to take a break from the bunning. My hair keeps getting stuck in stuff though. It got caught in my zipper earlier today .  

When I get out of school on the 21st, I plan to relax ASAP. It seems like we are all tired of stretching.


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm doing good. I'm 6 months post. My hard C & G challenge is over the same month this challenge is over. I can't Wait to see how long my hair is going to be.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 1, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> I'm doing good, 11 weeks & post enjoying my hair. I got a wash & set last week to take a break from the bunning. My hair keeps getting stuck in stuff though. *It got caught in my zipper earlier today . *
> 
> When I get out of school on the 21st, I plan to relax ASAP. It seems like we are all tired of stretching.


 
Ouch! Bet you wasn't expecting that?


----------



## remnant (Dec 1, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> I'm doing good. I'm 6 months post. My hard C & G challenge is over the same month this challenge is over. I can't Wait to see how long my hair is going to be.


 

I can't go a year without enjoying/seeing my hair you're brave for that lady
i'm in a personal hide hair (see my countdown) myself but only for 6 months and IDK if I'll stay strong til april


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 1, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Ouch! Bet you wasn't expecting that?



Nope, and it was a big chunk of hair too . I'm starting to miss that bun....


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 1, 2007)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday to check the length, I'm an inch past BSL.  I'm also 6 wks post so I have about an inch of NG.  I'm very happy about that, I was a little upset that I had to trim.


----------



## MysteryMe (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm at BSL currently.  Definitely count me in.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

MysteryMe said:


> I'm at BSL currently. Definitely count me in.


 
Your added! HHG!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys I think I'm going to trim my hair in the shape of a U after this relaxer. What do you guys think? After that no more trims until I reach my goal of waist length.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been thinking about trimming, no more like cutting 3 inches.  The ends of my hair are so thin.  I don't know if I should wait it out or just do it.  Im in the hide your hair until christmas now, but when I reveal I'm going to post a picture here so that I can get some advice.  No matter what It has to go, but I don't know if I should do a big cut or a gradual trim.  

I say wait until the end of the challenge to trim into a U, you might get to waist and want to do something totally different.  My hair grows in a natural U/V shape, and I love it!  Wait it out!!...............


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 6, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hey guys I think I'm going to trim my hair in the shape of a U after this relaxer. What do you guys think? After that no more trims until I reach my goal of waist length.


 
I think you should just wait and see how your hair looks after your relaxer, then trim if you feel you really have to. At every retouch I assess my ends and decide whether or not I need a trim. I haven't trimmed in a while because I don't think I need to.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks yall. I'm still undecided. I will wait and see what it looks like after I get a relaxer. I might wait for the U shape but I might dust my ends a tiny bit because they don't look happy.


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 6, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hey guys I think I'm going to trim my hair in the shape of a U after this relaxer. What do you guys think? After that no more trims until I reach my goal of waist length.



What shape does your hair naturally grow in? You should probably wait if it's not naturally a U cuz it will grow right back. I got a U trim 10 weeks b4 my sig pic and you can clearly see what happened to that. 

If your ends look bad, a *slight* dusting would be okay.... just don't go overboard. You *know* you have a scissor addiction . Post pics in here before you do anything.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> What shape does your hair naturally grow in? You should probably wait if it's not naturally a U cuz it will grow right back. I got a U trim 10 weeks b4 my sig pic and you can clearly see what happened to that.
> 
> If your ends look bad, a *slight* dusting would be okay.... just don't go overboard. You *know* you have a scissor addiction . Post pics in here before you do anything.


 
Sometimes my hair in the back on the sides and in the dead center grow the fastest.So If no trim at all I would have like three long tails with slightly shorter hair in between if that makes sense.You couldn't tell if it was all flowing together though.Or maybe it was because I did a crappy job at trimming last time.I will definately post pics before I trim..I mean dust. I thought I could walk away from the scissors just like that. But they are calling my name.


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 7, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Sometimes my hair in the back on the sides and in the dead center grow the fastest.So If no trim at all I would have like three long tails with slightly shorter hair in between if that makes sense.You couldn't tell if it was all flowing together though.Or maybe it was because I did a crappy job at trimming last time.I will definately post pics before I trim..I mean dust. I thought I could walk away from the scissors just like that. But they are calling my name.



Are you protective styling? If so it doesn't really matter what your ends look like, as long as they're not split and raggedy. Same for if you wear your hair curly. You never know, the shorter pieces might catch up to the tails, like how Chicoro's hair grows. Throw those scissors away, give them to your hubby, just get them out of your sight .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Are you protective styling? If so it doesn't really matter what your ends look like, as long as they're not split and raggedy. Same for if you wear your hair curly. You never know, the shorter pieces might catch up to the tails, like how Chicoro's hair grows. Throw those scissors away, give them to your hubby, just get them out of your sight .


 
Yeah I have been protective styling. I looked at my ends today they don't look bad now. Is my mind playing tricks on me? He told me that I should wait because they don't look like they need to be trimmed at all.He told me I was looking to hard. So I won't be trimming now. I will still post a pic up post relaxer to let you all see for sure. I might do s&d then but I don't know. So today I feel better. I'm so glad I did not relapse. If I didn't have you guys and my hubby helping me it would have been chop chop. Thanks!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Dec 7, 2007)

Just search and destroy and keep your hair up.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

MizzEsq said:


> Just search and destroy and keep your hair up.


thats what I will do!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 8, 2007)

I want in! I'm bsl-ish currently, so I'm thinking wsl could actually be doable.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 8, 2007)

cocosweet said:


> I want in! I'm bsl-ish currently, so I'm thinking wsl could actually be doable.


 
your in! HHG!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 8, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Does anyone else want to join the challenge? Or are we the only brave ones?lol*


 
I'd like to join the challenge. I want to be waist-length by the end of August 08 when we go on our annual family vacation.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:


> I'd like to join the challenge. I want to be waist-length by the end of August 08 when we go on our annual family vacation.


 
Gotcha!HHG


----------



## LADYCHOCOLATE (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to join the challenge, i'm past BSL , I think it's possible.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

LADYCHOCOLATE said:


> I'd like to join the challenge, i'm past BSL , I think it's possible.


 
Your on the list. And yes its' possible. HHG!


----------



## clever (Dec 10, 2007)

I am going to flat iron whenever my shine spray gets here.I think my ends need to be clipped,though.Hopefully I'm inching towards midback...:crossfingers:

Mariposa,is the chi infusion a serum?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

ElleDoll said:


> I am going to flat iron whenever my shine spray gets here.I think my ends need to be clipped,though.Hopefully I'm inching towards midback...:crossfingers:
> 
> Mariposa,is the chi infusion a serum?


 
yeah it is and it works miracles.


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 26, 2007)

How is everyone doing? My next relaxer is in a week. I can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok ok ok, Im now BSL with 3 months of unstretched new growth, I definitely want in! I'm so excited! Please add me to the list!


----------



## Tee (Dec 26, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> How is everyone doing? My next relaxer is in a week. I can't wait to see my progress!


 
I am doing pretty good.  I will start on my vitamins in two or three weeks.  I know I get better results when I take them.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> Ok ok ok, Im now BSL with 3 months of unstretched new growth, I definitely want in! I'm so excited! Please add me to the list!


 
I added you.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh and I relaxed today guys I just couldn't wait until this weekend. I will post my results in a little bit so you guys can tell me if my ends look okay.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 26, 2007)

Add me for the year 2010 WL Challenge!!! LMAO  Good luck Ladies!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Here are the results of a fresh relaxer. What do you all think of my ends? Should I trim dust or leave them alone? They aren't split or damaged they just look...skinny. My hair looks all flat because of the touchup. And it looks kinda dull but it IRL it isn't. Maybe I need to upgrade my camera now






with flash(ugh) 






without flash. The dull lookin one.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Sade' said:


> Add me for the year 2010 WL Challenge!!! LMAO Good luck Ladies!!


 
You silly. Thanks a lot because we need it.


----------



## remnant (Dec 26, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are the results of a fresh relaxer. What do you all think of my ends? Should I trim dust or leave them alone? They aren't split or damaged they just look...skinny. My hair looks all flat because of the touchup. And it looks kinda dull but it IRL it isn't. Maybe I need to upgrade my camera now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

your ends look good to me


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

soun said:


> your ends look good to me


 
Thanks for your advice. D you think I should dust or not?


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are the results of a fresh relaxer. What do you all think of my ends? Should I trim dust or leave them alone? They aren't split or damaged they just look...skinny. My hair looks all flat because of the touchup. And it looks kinda dull but it IRL it isn't. Maybe I need to upgrade my camera now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, finally you posted pics . I def see the growth from your Oct pics. Your ends look fine to me, especially if there's no breakage or split ends. I'd leave them alone until your next relaxer. If you wanna dust, I'd say no more than 1/4in.

Do you have layers?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Wow, finally you posted pics . I def see the growth from your Oct pics. Your ends look fine to me, especially if there's no breakage or split ends. I'd leave them alone until your next relaxer. If you wanna dust, I'd say no more than 1/4in.
> 
> *Do you have layers*?


 
Yes sure do!


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are the results of a fresh relaxer. What do you all think of my ends? Should I trim dust or leave them alone? They aren't split or damaged they just look...skinny. My hair looks all flat because of the touchup. And it looks kinda dull but it IRL it isn't. Maybe I need to upgrade my camera now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I truly don't even see a need for you to dust, unless the picture is hiding ends that can only be seen off cameraerplexed Your post relaxer hair looks good girl! Love the perfectionist approach though, I am the same way but it causes me to be a little too scissor happy. I say leave that beautiful hair alone for now


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> I truly don't even see a need for you to dust, unless the picture is hiding ends that can only be seen off cameraerplexed Your post relaxer hair looks good girl! Love the perfectionist approach though, I am the same way but it causes me to be a little too scissor happy. I say leave that beautiful hair alone for now


 
I am scissor happy. I've been a good girl though. Thanks. I might do a slight dusting iunno.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Wow, finally you posted pics . I def see the growth from your Oct pics. Your ends look fine to me, especially if there's no breakage or split ends. I'd leave them alone until your next relaxer. If you wanna dust, I'd say no more than *1/4in*.
> 
> Do you have layers?


 
Goodness thats not alot at all. You just don't want me to touch the scissors do you?


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are the results of a fresh relaxer. What do you all think of my ends? Should I trim dust or leave them alone? They aren't split or damaged they just look...skinny. My hair looks all flat because of the touchup. And it looks kinda dull but it IRL it isn't. Maybe I need to upgrade my camera now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't see any of your pics. I guess I'll try again later.


----------



## kbnax (Dec 27, 2007)

If it's not too late, I would like to join also...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

kbnax said:


> If it's not too late, I would like to join also...


 
Your added


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I can't see any of your pics. I guess I'll try again later.


 
Oh you can't? I don't know why but they are from my album.


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Goodness thats not alot at all. You just don't want me to touch the scissors do you?



Nope!!! I don't want you chopping off all your progress. You're looking for any excuse to cut. Just leave your hair alone!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Oh you can't? I don't know why but they are from my album.


 
Oh I just saw them. You got good growth and don't you think about cutting or trimming anything. No splits, no damage, all soft and silky...what's the problem? And it looks thick too


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Well thanks girls! You know I will cut in a mintue. I have to say this is the longest I've been....well three months is the longest I've been without a trim. I think I'm almost cured!


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, so I relaxed yesterday & my ends are thin/uneven . I'm not sweating it too much cuz it seems like that's my growth pattern. It looked the same way 6 months ago, except my hair is 2 inches longer now. 

My new tentative plan is to not trim until Sept when the challenge ends. It makes no sense to trim if my ends are gonna be looking the same way after a couple months anyway.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 30, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Ok, so I relaxed yesterday & my ends are thin/uneven . I'm not sweating it too much cuz it seems like that's my growth pattern. It looked the same way 6 months ago, except my hair is 2 inches longer now.
> 
> My new tentative plan is to not trim until Sept when the challenge ends. It makes no sense to trim if my ends are gonna be looking the same way after a couple months anyway.


 
This happen to me after my realxer too, but a lot more than 2 inches were thin.  I just decided to take it off, but I won't do another big trim anytime soon.  I probably won't make my waist length goal now, but I'm not dropping out of this challenge!  hopefully I'll get close.  Your hair is Beautiful!!


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 30, 2007)

Is everyone trimming for the looks of the hair or for health? Like will not trimming damage or jeopardize the overall health of the hair? Cause if not, I'm not gonna trim my ends.....I just relaxed and my ends are looking a little sketchy but I wont trim if it doesn't matter. What's up girls?


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 30, 2007)

I trimmed this time too for both health and look. I saw a few split ends, not a lot but I hadn't trimmed in a while so I just went ahead and did it. I was glad I did because I liked the even look after. Trimming always seems to make your hair look fuller too. I guess you just have to decide what's best for your hair at any given time.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 30, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> Is everyone trimming for the looks of the hair or for health? Like will not trimming damage or jeopardize the overall health of the hair? Cause if not, I'm not gonna trim my ends.....I just relaxed and my ends are looking a little sketchy but I wont trim if it doesn't matter. What's up girls?


 
I agree with Honey, I did it for both.  The look was killing me!! I could hide it well, but I knew what it looked like straight down.  As far as health, my hair was not split, but the longer hair was taken a beaten.  It was like I was combimg and the few long pieces were tangling on each other causing knots, so I figured it was only time for them to start breaking or splitting.  I have NO REGRETS cutting my hair, like HoneyA said you have to do whats right for you!!  I DON'T think you will mess up your hair if you wait it out, there are alot of women on this board that are living proof!!


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 30, 2007)

Andreainnis said:


> Is everyone trimming for the looks of the hair or for health? Like will not trimming damage or jeopardize the overall health of the hair? Cause if not, I'm not gonna trim my ends.....I just relaxed and my ends are looking a little sketchy but I wont trim if it doesn't matter. What's up girls?



I think there's a dif between bad ends from damage & bad ends from your growth rate. If your ends are split & damaged, then I would say trim. I don't think not trimming hurts if your hair is healthy but uneven. 

Chicoro talks about this alot. The ends grow out first & then the rest of the hair catches up. In that case, trimming for looks would be counterproductive, since you'd be cutting all your progress off. You should check out her fotki.


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 30, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> I agree with Honey, I did it for both.  The look was killing me!! I could hide it well, but I knew what it looked like straight down.  As far as health, my hair was not split, but the longer hair was taken a beaten.  It was like I was combimg and the few long pieces were tangling on each other causing knots, so I figured it was only time for them to start breaking or splitting.  I have NO REGRETS cutting my hair, like HoneyA said you have to do whats right for you!!  I DON'T think you will mess up your hair if you wait it out, there are alot of women on this board that are living proof!!



Thanks girls! Gonna wait a little and then search and destroy (dusting) and if the ends are still looking sketchy I'm cutting!..... a little


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 30, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> I think there's a dif between bad ends from damage & bad ends from your growth rate. If your ends are split & damaged, then I would say trim. I don't think not trimming hurts if your hair is healthy but uneven.
> 
> Chicoro talks about this alot. The ends grow out first & then the rest of the hair catches up. In that case, trimming for looks would be counterproductive, since you'd be cutting all your progress off. You should check out her fotki.



Thanks Silverlotus! I've been in bootcamp for a year and I don't use direct heat on my ends so I'm pretty confident that there's no damage, just a little raggedy from growth but I'm off to Chicoro's fotki


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem. My ends are a bit thin too. But there are no splits and damage. I won't be cutting until I reach my goal either. I don't think you have to cut unless it's damaged. Once in a while I do the S&D method to rid of the occasional split end.  I did a rollerset this week and wore my hair straight and it looked good and together unlike the other pictures I put up after my relaxer. But my ends aren't perfect. My over all hair seems a little thinner also. Maybe from all the postpartum and seasonal shedding. Its slowed down tremendously though. I never understood why hair gets thicker in the summer and thinner in the winter. It seems like It should be reverse. I believe the hair growth phase thing Chicoro was talking about. It makes alot of sense that hair doesn't grow at the same time. So hold in there girls we can still make it. My ends aren't sooo bad that I can't wear it straight right now so I'm not to concerned about how it looks.But when that time does come it may be buns, curly rollersets, and pony tails for me .


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm posting pics so ya'll can see what it looks like. Keep in mind I just had a trim 3 months ago, so I'm kinda upset. It looks better combed together, though. Does this look like it's from breakage? I rarely use heat & bun all the time so I dunno .


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 31, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> I'm posting pics so ya'll can see what it looks like. Keep in mind I just had a trim 3 months ago, so I'm kinda upset. It looks better combed together, though. Does this look like it's from breakage? I rarely use heat & bun all the time so I dunno .


 
DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT TRIM YOUR HAIR........
You and Mariposa are a trip!! There is nothing wrong with either one of your ends!! LEAVE THEM ALONE!! Both of you will be Waist length in September!!  leave your ends alone!!!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 31, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> I'm posting pics so ya'll can see what it looks like. Keep in mind I just had a trim 3 months ago, so I'm kinda upset. It looks better combed together, though. Does this look like it's from breakage? I rarely use heat & bun all the time so I dunno .


 
uhmmm...what's the problem again? Your hair is thick down to the ends. What breakage? your hair looks good girlie.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> I'm posting pics so ya'll can see what it looks like. Keep in mind I just had a trim 3 months ago, so I'm kinda upset. It looks better combed together, though. Does this look like it's from breakage? I rarely use heat & bun all the time so I dunno .


 
Your hair doesn't look bad at all. I have the same thing going on.When you look at the end do they look damaged or split? It doesn't look like damaged hair to me. Have you been shedding hair? Your hair is very gorgeous and you better not trim it . I don't think the shorter hair inbetween are breakage I think its that other hair that grows longer when the othe hairs shed(if that makes sense).


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT TRIM YOUR HAIR........
> You and Mariposa are a trip!! There is nothing wrong with either one of your ends!! LEAVE THEM ALONE!! Both of you will be Waist length in September!! leave your ends alone!!!!!


 
I think we both want flawless ends like you Nakish .


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 31, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I think we both want flawless ends like you Nakish .


 
The difference is my ends were see thru and everybody could see it 
Both of you ladies hair is THICK to the ends!  No see thru, no splits, you guys have healthy ends!  I can't wait to see you and silverlotus hair in September, because I already know it's going to be beautiful!!  HHG, and STAY AWAY from the scissors!!  Both of you !!


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 31, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> uhmmm...what's the problem again? Your hair is thick down to the ends. What breakage? your hair looks good girlie.


 
At least you're with me HoneyA, I don't see a FLAW in any of the pictures, not one!!  Tell her to leave her hair alone!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 31, 2007)

I *REALLY* want to join this challenge but I feel like i am pushing it.  I just got to BSL a while ago.  I am going to get a trim late January and I´m afraid it might set me back too far to make it.  I feel like i would be over estimating myself.

But like Den said- this is a challenge- its not supposed to be easy.

Do my ends really need to be trimmed?  They look thick and healthy but i have a lot of knots and splits from braiding.


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 31, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT TRIM YOUR HAIR........
> You and Mariposa are a trip!! There is nothing wrong with either one of your ends!! LEAVE THEM ALONE!! Both of you will be Waist length in September!!  leave your ends alone!!!!!



Uuuh Yah, no trim needed! Not for a few years anyway I guess I'll fall back on the trim mission as well cause my ends look pretty much like yours SilverL. My Christmas camera is still on the wayerplexed but I can't wait til it gets here so I can post pics and you all can assure me that I'm seeing things that aren't there


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 31, 2007)

NAKISH66 said:


> At least you're with me HoneyA, I don't see a FLAW in any of the pictures, not one!!  Tell her to leave her hair alone!!



LOL, yea but MSG sees exactly what I'm talking about! We have ends OCD.  I will stay away from the scissors, though. Truthfully, I'm very happy with my hair except for the last inch or so.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 31, 2007)

double post


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 31, 2007)

carribean_dream said:


> I *REALLY* want to join this challenge but I feel like i am pushing it.  I just got to BSL a while ago.  I am going to get a trim late January and I´m afraid it might set me back too far to make it.  I feel like i would be over estimating myself.
> 
> But like Den said- this is a challenge- its not supposed to be easy.
> 
> Do my ends really need to be trimmed?  They look thick and healthy but i have a lot of knots and splits from braiding.



Sure you can join the challenge. You won't know until you try. It's not like there's anything to lose . Your ends look thick & nice in your siggy, but if they are knotting & split, I'd say *dust* in Jan. Don't take too much off.



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Your hair doesn't look bad at all. I have the same thing going on.When you look at the end do they look damaged or split? It doesn't look like damaged hair to me. Have you been shedding hair? Your hair is very gorgeous and you better not trim it . I don't think the shorter hair inbetween are breakage I think its that other hair that grows longer when the othe hairs shed(if that makes sense).



Come to think of it, I was shedding a little in late Sept-early Oct. I figured it was seasonal. Nope, no splits, just uneven hair. We sure have created a monster with all this trimming talk .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

silverlotus;341
 
 
 
Come to think of it said:


> yeah I know right!


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 31, 2007)

Most of you seem so close to waistlength already!

As for me
I am getting a touchup on Wednesday and will have my sister trim 1" off the ends for me. I have about 1" of bad looking ends, and I know that if I leave them, they will get worse and I'll have to trim more. I learned my lesson all year. That will still have me at BSL

I still want to be in this challenge though. I know that I won't make waistlength by the reveal date in August, BUT it's definitely motivation to retain the growth that I didn't retain in 2007 (that's ZERO inch retained! can you believe it?? ) Sigh. We'll see!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

CarLiTa said:


> Most of you seem so close to waistlength already!
> 
> As for me
> I am getting a touchup on Wednesday and will have my sister trim 1" off the ends for me. I have about 1" of bad looking ends, and I know that if I leave them, they will get worse and I'll have to trim more. I learned my lesson all year. That will still have me at BSL
> ...


 
do your ends look that bad for real? Do you use heat?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

carribean_dream said:


> I *REALLY* want to join this challenge but I feel like i am pushing it. I just got to BSL a while ago. I am going to get a trim late January and I´m afraid it might set me back too far to make it. I feel like i would be over estimating myself.
> 
> But like Den said- this is a challenge- its not supposed to be easy.
> 
> Do my ends really need to be trimmed? They look thick and healthy but i have a lot of knots and splits from braiding.


 
From your picture I don't think you do.Are you familiar with the S&D method? just do that every once in awhile for those splits and knots


----------



## nappity (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the ladies who have the capacity for waist length hair. Me Ill be happy when this lushness makes MBL. I think the only way for me to achieve that is through locking and I am a commitment phobe!! LOL


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who have the capacity for waist length hair. Me Ill be happy when this lushness makes MBL. I think the only way for me to achieve that is through locking and I am a commitment phobe!! LOL


 
Thanks! I looove your hair it is so pretty!


----------



## jenteel (Jan 3, 2008)

hey ladies
i think i need a pep talk 
i blew out my hair today 
i usually str8en it on my birthday to see how far i've come
so when im looking at the length
i start getting depressed!
i thought it would be way longer by now
now mind u i didn't flat iron it (b/c im going to miami on friday)
but when i blow dry it gets str8 enough 2 c growth
so now im doubting whether i can get to waistlength by the summer
i hate thinking negatively about it tho!
have u guys noticed length slow up at bsl?
i feel like i've been here for months!

here is a pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







http://public.fotki.com/jenteel/big_hair/blowdrybk.html


----------



## remnant (Jan 3, 2008)

jenteel said:


> hey ladies
> i think i need a pep talk
> i blew out my hair today
> i usually str8en it on my birthday to see how far i've come
> ...


 

waow lady you reading in my mind I have EXACTELY the same problem my hair was stucked at the same place from march to october/november (cause of anemia the DR put me now on iron pills) 
Sorry ladies, I think I will not make it, so ladies I wish you good luck
i will watch you out


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

jenteel said:


> hey ladies
> i think i need a pep talk
> i blew out my hair today
> i usually str8en it on my birthday to see how far i've come
> ...


 
I couldn't see your pictures so I went to your fotki. You have very gorgeous hair and your very pretty yourself. Are you sure you blowdryer is getting it straight enough to see growth? When I got to the top of bra strap it took me like 6 months to move a little past the bottom of it without trims. I don't know how long it generally takes for anyone else. Do you know how much your hair grows a month? Are you sure your hair isn't damaged? I hope someone else chimes in with way more experience than me(ummm Silverlotus get in here)


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

soun said:


> waow lady you reading in my mind I have EXACTELY the same problem my hair was stucked at the same place from march to october/november (cause of anemia the DR put me now on iron pills)
> Sorry ladies, I think I will not make it, so ladies I wish you good luck
> i will watch you out


 
Oh so you just gonna leave us like that?J/k Well I think you could still be apart of the challenge to see how you progress is by then but thats up to you. Iunno about anyone else but being in a challenge really makes me step up my game because I don't like loosing (yeah I know bad).


----------



## remnant (Jan 3, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Oh so you just gonna leave us like that?J/k Well I think you could still be apart of the challenge to see how you progress is by then but thats up to you. Iunno about anyone else but being in a challenge really makes me step up my game because I don't like loosing (yeah I know bad).


 

Ok but unofficially cause my longer layer is on top of brastrap for months now


----------



## silverlotus (Jan 3, 2008)

jenteel said:


> hey ladies
> i think i need a pep talk
> i blew out my hair today
> i usually str8en it on my birthday to see how far i've come
> ...



I went to your fotki, but I didn't see pics to compare the most recent one to. Do you have something from earlier taken at the same angle? I bet if you put them side by side, you'll see some growth. 

Do you trim a lot? Are you getting breakage? How are you taking care of your hair? It's not uncommon to get stuck at a length. If your hair really is stuck, maybe you need to hide it & PS for a while. After a few months of that, I bet you'll see something. Don't worry, you can still make WSL with us.


----------



## silverlotus (Jan 3, 2008)

soun said:


> Ok but unofficially cause my longer layer is on top of brastrap for months now



Hmmm :scratchch. Well, if it was cuz of the anemia, you should start seeing some growth soon. Vitamins take a few weeks to kick in anyway. Don't give up!


----------



## remnant (Jan 3, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Hmmm :scratchch. Well, if it was cuz of the anemia, you should start seeing some growth soon. Vitamins take a few weeks to kick in anyway. Don't give up!


 

Ok...... I guess you're right... ok i'm in again....thanks Silverlotus and Mariposasexygirl for your encouragements...


----------



## jenteel (Jan 3, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I couldn't see your pictures so I went to your fotki. You have very gorgeous hair and your very pretty yourself. Are you sure you blowdryer is getting it straight enough to see growth? When I got to the top of bra strap it took me like 6 months to move a little past the bottom of it without trims. I don't know how long it generally takes for anyone else. Do you know how much your hair grows a month? Are you sure your hair isn't damaged? I hope someone else chimes in with way more experience than me(ummm Silverlotus get in here)



yeah i was trying to add pics as an attachment but it wouldn't let me
thanks for the compliments!
i wasn't trying to get it super str8 so maybe u're right 
what i did notice however is i got a boost of growth in the front region
b4 i had layers
now the front is catching up with the back so that's a good thing
i heard alot of girls around here talk about "hair catching up"
i think my hair grows a little less than 1/2 an inch
sometimes it grows faster
i rarely use heat but i think i may just blowdry 1x a month then keep it pulled back to prevent the little tangles
my hair seems to thrive that way
sometimes all the detangling while wearing it natural puts stress on the hair

i was happy 2 discover my hair is not damaged
i looked very closely as i dusted
i've been doing a lot of moisturizing, and some protein treatments
it was actually healthier than in the past!(another good thing)


----------



## jenteel (Jan 3, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I went to your fotki, but I didn't see pics to compare the most recent one to. Do you have something from earlier taken at the same angle? I bet if you put them side by side, you'll see some growth.
> 
> Do you trim a lot? Are you getting breakage? How are you taking care of your hair? It's not uncommon to get stuck at a length. If your hair really is stuck, maybe you need to hide it & PS for a while. After a few months of that, I bet you'll see something. Don't worry, you can still make WSL with us.



thank God its not damaged!
i was worried i would see all these splits 
but it was a pretty smooth blowdry
and i did a dusting and a "search and destroy"

in my response to mariposa i was saying 
that i may need to hide it for a while
its getting so big and long that it's getting tangled easier
so as opposed to washing alot for moisture retention
i may just pull it back after a light blow dry
i think that just creates alot of stress on my hair 
in its most vulnerable state
this is what loveya4ever does and it seems to work 4 her
i don't think im 1 of those people who should wash all the time
especially without a relaxer

the lighter hair is may 2007
the darker hair is jan 2008


















i haven't flat ironed it out since may 
so i may just do that at the end of the month and post pics for u guys 2 compare
this is what the flat iron press looked like in may 2007
this is after the above blowdry so u can get an idea of the shrinkage




i need all the encouragement i can get
i mean summer is right around the corner 
im at the top of brastrap now and have a loooong torso 
so i guess i wanted to see if it's possible
but i'll try to be positive


----------



## jenteel (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks so much for the encouragement ladies!
i appreciate it
soun we'll get thru this 2gether


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 4, 2008)

Jenteel, your hair looks so healthy and thick. Esp with all that beautiful color!
You have nothing to worry about!  Just keeping taking really good care of it like you already are.

Soun, or anyone else better not be dropping out of this challenge! lol I know it is rough and I thought this was an impossible and pointless challenge for me to try but in the end all we can do is try.  I sometimes think to myself that if we could magically grow our hair to our desired lengths by just pulling it, we all would be pulling away. 

Good luck ladies let's try and do this!!



​


----------



## belleza (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in.  I'll post some new pics, my pics are 1 year old


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

belleza said:


> I'm in. I'll post some new pics, my pics are 1 year old


 
Your added! HHG


----------



## jenteel (Jan 8, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Jenteel, your hair looks so healthy and thick. Esp with all that beautiful color!
> You have nothing to worry about!  Just keeping taking really good care of it like you already are.
> 
> Soun, or anyone else better not be dropping out of this challenge! lol I know it is rough and I thought this was an impossible and pointless challenge for me to try but in the end all we can do is try.  I sometimes think to myself that if we could magically grow our hair to our desired lengths by just pulling it, we all would be pulling away.
> ...


​
u're right 
i'll keep keepin on!
thanks!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was initially thinking that I could make waistlength by December 2008...

But then I started doing a little bit of measuring, and realized that I have a very strong chance of reaching waistlength by the end of the summer (Septemer 23, 2008).

Soooooooo, can I join please?? 

I'm having trouble posting pics to threads, so I'm still trying to figure that out. In the meantime, I have starting pics in my fotki.


----------



## remnant (Jan 9, 2008)

jenteel said:


> thanks so much for the encouragement ladies!
> i appreciate it
> soun we'll get thru this 2gether


 
Thanks lady jenteel 





carribean_dream said:


> Jenteel, your hair looks so healthy and thick. Esp with all that beautiful color!
> 
> You have nothing to worry about! Just keeping taking really good care of it like you already are.​
> Soun, or anyone else better not be dropping out of this challenge! lol I know it is rough and I thought this was an impossible and pointless challenge for me to try but in the end all we can do is try. I sometimes think to myself that if we could magically grow our hair to our desired lengths by just pulling it, we all would be pulling away. ​
> Good luck ladies let's try and do this!!​



Thank you carribean_dream


----------



## rissybaby (Jan 9, 2008)

okayyy idk if i can do this, but this was my goal anyways being as I want waistlength hair before i go off to school in august....soO....* IM IN!!!!* did i just say that ...is this binding...??


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Sunshine0801, sistagotgame, and tenjoy you are all o the list.  HHG!


----------



## clever (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm flat ironing tomorrow & I KNOW I need a nice trim.I've been putting it off far too long.



pray for me ladies


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know why I am just now seeing this...well I'm 5 inches away and would like to join this challenge


----------



## Valerie (Jan 20, 2008)

That will be 15 inches or 38 cms, until my hair is waist length.  Count me in.  I have started using Asian herbs, such as Amla and neem, plus I am conditioning with Cassia obovota and I need to be more focussed to waist length, which I have been lacking in the last two years for me.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

nikkipoo and Valerie you are added! Don't forget we all are revealing pictures in April just to see how everyones hair is growing, since it will be a while before the final reveal. How is everyone and their hair doing? 

I did a non-permanent hair color(Dark Brown) to tone that light color in my hair down. It looked like a band around my head. Now it is all pretty much around the same color now and it looks so much better. I haven't trimmed. I can't believe I've been this long without a trim. 6 months is a long time for me. And of coarse I have been looking at my ends. I don't have split ends at all this round(from what I see). I guess the moisturizing and sealing daily really has helped with that. Lets see how it looks in the end of March for my next relaxer. I don't plan on trimming until I reach my goal in case some didn't know.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 20, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone and their hair doing?


 
I have some growth but I feel like my hair is in a bit of a bad patch right now. The ends are getting a bit tangly. I haven't had a trim in months and the left side lays a lot differently than the right. I wanted to wait to have a trim until after the April reveal but I don't know if I'll make it. I'm trying to figure out some protective styles until I get past this.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 20, 2008)

i currently have my hair braided, hopefully till march. After that i will possible get it rebraided or just wear buns.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 20, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *How is everyone and their hair doing?*
> 
> .


 
i'm starting to work out more so i'll be air-drying my hair over the winter months.  april will be a good time for reveal because my next relaxer will be do around that time.


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 21, 2008)

[B said:
			
		

> *How is everyone and their hair doing?*
> 
> *... I guess the moisturizing and sealing daily really has helped... I don't plan on trimming until I reach my goal in case some didn't know.*



I just did a henna/indigo treatment and a DC w/Aubrey Organics and evoo and I love the results, jet black shiny hair! I haven't looked at my hair in so long cause I don't want to get discouraged or be tempted to cut, especially after a six month relaxer stretch but I'm moisturizing and sealing daily and keeping it in a bun. I finally looked last night and measured how far I am from WL. I am very excited to report no split ends and I'm six and a half inches away from our goal! I love this challenge b/c you all are so supportive of not trimming, keeping the ends healthy and waiting til' we hit our goal before we make a decision to trim! LOVE that Can't wait for the April pics.....still waiting on my new X-mas camera, but I have to be patient cause I just got the Pibbs from my SO, wonderful, loving, generous hunk-a-man that he is! Let's hope it gets here in time cause I'd be so sad to get kicked out of the challenge Hope everyone is doing well and feeling inspired by eachother


----------



## zzirvingj (Jan 21, 2008)

jenteel said:


> thank God its not damaged!
> i was worried i would see all these splits
> but it was a pretty smooth blowdry
> and i did a dusting and a "search and destroy"
> ...


 
*I can see the growth!*   Your hair DEFINITELY looks longer in the pic with the striped shirt on.  Your hair is goregous and I've always admired all the colors you've tried.


----------



## jenteel (Jan 22, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *I can see the growth!*  Your hair DEFINITELY looks longer in the pic with the striped shirt on. Your hair is goregous and I've always admired all the colors you've tried.


 
thanks 4 the suppport
ur hair is gorgeous 2
congrats on being the feature of the month
u deserve it!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 26, 2008)

jenteel said:


> thank God its not damaged!
> i was worried i would see all these splits
> but it was a pretty smooth blowdry
> and i did a dusting and a "search and destroy"
> ...


 
Why am I just now seeing this ?Your hair is so pretty and thick and your such a pretty girl. I can't wait until April! And yes be positive girl you have really nice hair.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh I forgot about this challenge!  Well, I don't think I'll be making it this year.  I'm gonna cut it soon-- I won't know how much until I have scissors in my hands.   So I don't think I'll be making it for the summer.  Maybe later this year or early next yr.

Dang, I didn't even try to make this challenge. lol.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 26, 2008)

How is everyone holding up?

I know we are not supposed to reveal or anything but I need some *major *advice.  I didn't want to start a whole new thread because I figured you guys would be able to give me the best feedback knowing that I am trying to reach WL at the end of this summer.





Should I trim, and if so how much?  
BTW, I don't know anyone I could trust to trim my hair.​


----------



## Andreainnis (Jan 26, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> How is everyone holding up?
> 
> I know we are not supposed to reveal or anything but I need some *major *advice.  I didn't want to start a whole new thread because I figured you guys would be able to give me the best feedback knowing that I am trying to reach WL at the end of this summer.
> 
> ...



DON'T TRIM! Just moisturize and protect those ends.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 26, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone and their hair doing?


 
My hair is doing well. I will be keeping it in protective styles for a while. Daily moisturizing, sealing, and frequent DC treatments have kept my hair soft and moisturized. I'm going to give protein treatments a try soon to see if I can strengthen my tresses a bit.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 26, 2008)

What are you ladies moisturizing and sealing with?
i haven't been doing that!  maybe that's why my ends just keep getting messed up!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok Andreainnis, I am not going to cave in and trim. Thanks for your input!!!​


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 27, 2008)

CarLiTa said:


> What are you ladies moisturizing and sealing with?
> i haven't been doing that!  maybe that's why my ends just keep getting messed up!


 
I seal and protect just my ends with Blue Magic coconut oil every night. I moisturize daily with BB Oil Moisturizer lotion and seal with Vatika oil.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 27, 2008)

CarLiTa said:


> What are you ladies moisturizing and sealing with?
> i haven't been doing that!  maybe that's why my ends just keep getting messed up!


 
I moisturize with my homemade spritz (water, Giovanni Leave-In, CD Hair Milk, some EO's) and seal with avocado butter daily.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jan 27, 2008)

My ends are doing really well.  Since I've joined this challenge, I have trimmed a time or two, but not a whole lot. 

The bad thing that I did... was that about a month ago, I got bored with my hair and decided to put in a permanent color.  I chose cinnamon brown... and it didnt really do much to my hair.  The streaks are only noticeable under BRIGHT @$$ fluorescent light.  I'm currently afraid to touch-up- why, I dont know. In HS, I was blonde-ish and relaxed root to tip and I still had lots of hair.  

At present, I'm about 3 months post... I dont know when I am going to TU, but I'll go at least one more month.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 27, 2008)

If you rollerset your hair, how do you maintain the style when you are spritzing with water?

would it be enough to just moisturize and seal with oil?
I actually do that, but not daily. 

I saw this girl using System Professional Ends Express. Has anyone heard of it?





Or should I just go ahead and start spritzing my ends with a homemade mix of water, moisturizer, and oils?
I did that at the beginning of my hair journey and it worked but I was wondering if there were alternatives.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

CarLiTa said:


> What are you ladies moisturizing and sealing with?
> i haven't been doing that!  maybe that's why my ends just keep getting messed up!


 
Any good water based moisturizer wil work. I use olive oil moisturizer or mango butter(Just a little bit) and seal with hot six oil.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

CarLiTa said:


> If you rollerset your hair, how do you maintain the style when you are spritzing with water?
> 
> *would it be enough to just moisturize and seal with oil*?
> I actually do that, but not daily.
> ...


 
Yes it would be enough.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> How is everyone holding up?​
> 
> I know we are not supposed to reveal or anything but I need some *major *advice. I didn't want to start a whole new thread because I figured you guys would be able to give me the best feedback knowing that I am trying to reach WL at the end of this summer.​
> 
> ...


 
They have trimming tutorials online just google it. Feye or someone like tat gives good advice.


----------



## kuwait (Jan 28, 2008)

what if you are only SL??? Wouldn't it take me almost 1 yr or more to make waist length?


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 28, 2008)

Measure how many inches of hair you need between SL and WL. Find out how much your hair grows per month and then you can calculate how long approximately it will take to reach your goal of WL. HTH


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 1, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> They have trimming tutorials online just google it. Feye or someone like tat gives good advice.




Omygosh, I was just about to come in here and tell you guys I surrender, I'm going to get a trim on Monday.  But *thank you Mariposa,* for your input, I tried to look for trimming tutorials all over online- no luck.  And I am terrified to do it myself.

I think I might try the new lady someone recommended for me to try in the salon review section and tell her to just lightly dust it.   I dunno, am I making a big mistake??  This is so stressful.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Omygosh, I was just about to come in here and tell you guys I surrender, I'm going to get a trim on Monday. But *thank you Mariposa,* for your input, I tried to look for trimming tutorials all over online- no luck. And I am terrified to do it myself.
> 
> I think I might try the new lady someone recommended for me to try in the salon review section and *tell her to just lightly dust it*. I dunno, *am I making a big mistake??* This is so stressful.


 
No your not making a mistake just make sure she does it how YOU want.


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, I haven't checked in with you guys in a while. My hair is doing okay. I kinda slacked off during the holidays but now I'm back on it.

Caribbean, just ask to see how much she's cutting in the mirror. On the other hand, I dunno if I would let a new stylist cut my hair. I vote to leave it alone for now or have a trusted friend (who you know won't jack up your hair) do it for you.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Wow, *I haven't checked in with you guys in a while.* My hair is doing okay. I kinda slacked off during the holidays but now I'm back on it.
> 
> Caribbean, just as to see how much she's cutting in the mirror. Good luck!


 
 I know right. I was wondeing where you went


----------



## remnant (Feb 1, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Omygosh, I was just about to come in here and tell you guys I surrender, I'm going to get a trim on Monday. But *thank you Mariposa,* for your input, I tried to look for trimming tutorials all over online- no luck. And I am terrified to do it myself.
> 
> I think I might try the new lady someone recommended for me to try in the salon review section and tell her to just lightly dust it. I dunno, am I making a big mistake?? This is so stressful.


 

Carribean if you *really really* want to trim, please go with a good friend who will watch the stylist like a hawk as well as you it will help, i really don't want you to have the same problem over and over again


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 6, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I know right. I was wondeing where you went



I kinda got distracted over the holidays, hopefully my hair hasn't suffered too much . Guess I will know when I relax in a few weeks. I'm not stretching as long this time cuz I wanna be cute for spring break mid-March .

Caribbean, how did your trim go?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Feb 6, 2008)

Just checking in with everyone to see how they're doing.  I'm not too far from my goal, I'm just having some setbacks.  I'm experiencing breakage again, so I'm having trouble retaining length right now, but thankfully, the length is still where I want it.  I want to post length pics, but I haven't taken any yet, and I probably won't post any until I get a trim or until I reach my goal.  I hope everyone is doing well on their challenge and happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it too late for me to join? My hair is basically bra-strap length. It's kind of impossible to reach WL from this starting point, but I think it's worth a try, right?


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 6, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Is it too late for me to join? My hair is basically bra-strap length. It's kind of impossible to reach WL from this starting point, but I think it's worth a try, right?


 

Keep the faith!!! I am BSL and I plan on making it to WL by the end of the summer. 

I am still hanging in...I have finally come to the conclusion that I need to stop self relaxing. The first 3 inches or so of my hair is texlaxed and the rest is straighter which is causing me issues the longer I stretch my relaxers...too much shedding and breakage soooo I am gonna start going to get my hair professionally relaxed from here on out but only every 3 months. Air drying is an issue for me as well the longer I stretch so I going to stop doing this as well.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

lnana04 and marie170 your added! HHG!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> I kinda got distracted over the holidays, hopefully my hair hasn't suffered too much . Guess I will know when I relax in a few weeks. I'm not stretching as long this time cuz I wanna be cute for spring break mid-March .
> 
> *Caribbean, how did your trim go?[/*quote]
> 
> Yeah ,Caribbean how was your trim?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 17, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> silverlotus said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda got distracted over the holidays, hopefully my hair hasn't suffered too much . Guess I will know when I relax in a few weeks. I'm not stretching as long this time cuz I wanna be cute for spring break mid-March .
> ...


----------



## zzirvingj (Feb 18, 2008)

Just checkin in....my hair seems to be doing okay...I have been noticing breakage lately so I'm trying to get a handle on what's causing it.

*I also DUSTED MY HAIR FOR THE FIRST TIME this weekend...Yay for me!!  *

OT-caribbean_dream...your hair in your siggy..GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 18, 2008)

checking in...i don't know how long my hair is now, its been a couple of months since i relaxed, my next touch-up is due 18th August. But i will be streching my length down everytime i remove my cornrows, to keep track.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey girls. carribean_dream your hair is pretty in your siggy and I'm glad you didn't go to that lady. Sounds like you prevented a set back.

zzirvingj, your hair is gorgeous! I was having little broken pieces too but I threw some ORS replenishing pak up in there and I was good  to go. No more breakage. 

den1, Good luck on that loooooooooooooong stretch. Can't wait to see your progress!

My hairs doing good right now. I got my moisture back on track so my hair is lovin it. My hair has grown some and I will be relaxing in the end of March. Can't wait to see how long it will be then.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 18, 2008)

BUmping this thread to check in ladies!

I am in the middle of a 3 month stretch, I'll get a relaxer @ the end of March. I'm currently wearing a weave b/c the NG was crazy after the first 4 weeks and I just couldn't deal w it right now. Also, I must confess, I did give myself a little trim before installing the weave. For some odd reason, I just don't see myself making it to WSL at the end of the summer. I took down my weave last week and stretched out a few strands of hair and I'm barely @ MBL which sucks b/c this was my b-day goal. It 's also weird...I should already be @ MBL (maybe it was the trim? maybe the NG is giving me a little shrinkage?). I pressed out some of my strands and according to my SO, I have about 5 more inches to go before they are WSL. On a good note, I wore a braidout for the first time in public and it looked great!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm excited to see everyone's mid way pictures in April!!!  WOW!!  just think about it...by September, alot of us will have WSL hair...that's amazing!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Feb 18, 2008)

My hair is making good progress. I am not having any breakage issues, and my hair is very moisturized. I did an Aphogee treatment a few weeks ago, and all I can say is WOW. My strands are SO much stronger!  That treatment is definitely a keeper. 

I have been doing protective styles continuously. I took a little break around Valentine's Day and wore braidouts for a couple of days, but it's back to the twists. I am focused on reaching my WL goal by the end of summer. I am so excited! I have never straightened my hair since I have been natural, and I look forward to trying it for the first time at the end of the summer! I can only imagine how people are going to react!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> *I'm excited to see everyone's mid way pictures in April!!!  WOW!!  just think about it...by September, alot of us will have WSL hair...that's amazing!*



Girl I can't wait to see either! I just really hope everyone shows their pics in April. Crossing fingers


----------



## Andreainnis (Feb 18, 2008)

I truly hope my progress by April is worthy of pictures being takenerplexed I know we have til' the end of summer but my growth just seems so slow.... I feel like I'm gonna let everybody down Anyway, no more trims for me! Hope everyone is seeing the progress they are expecting:Rose:


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 19, 2008)

*zzirvingj*, thanks for the compliment! your bun is to die for, I have always longed to wear and nice moisturized tanglefree bun naturally like the one in your siggy.  sigh. a girl can only dream.
 ps. dusting is great isn't it?  i'm going to rely on this heavily until we all get to WL end of summer.

*sunshine*, peoples mouths are going to drop when you straighten your WL hair come Sept! believe me!

*mariposa*, you are so right, me not getting this trim was probably meant to be and probably would have been a setback. lets do this!

I have never had WL hair in my entire life, even if if I have to cut a few inches off because of splits come Sept it will still be such a blessing and accomplishment!  I can't wait to see everyone's progress pics in april, including you *Andreainnis*!

​


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 20, 2008)

Just checking in ya'll. I'm actually sitting under the dryer cuz I attempted a rollerset tonight . I'm tired of paying $ to get my hair done.

Qtslim & everyone else, don't give up!! This is why it's called a *challenge*, plus even if you do not make it exactly to WSL, your hair should be pretty close .


----------



## jenteel (Feb 21, 2008)

wow ladies!
*every1's hair* looks beautiful

*zz* i want ur bun!
*caribbean dream *- ur hair looks wonderful
so happy u didn't go to that lady!
that's why i trim my hair myself
im trying to find the link for u....

*andreainnis *i 2 am not seeing the growth i expected either 
and my hair usually grows fast 
but im keeping the faith
i can't wait to str8en in april and prove myself wrong
*mariposa* i will be posting

i have been bunning and baggying like a champ 
i use activator and seal w/ castor oil or my moisturizer 
and i must say it works
my ends look really good!
i miss my hair but i keep reminding myself to look @ the big picture
ugh! i want wsl yesterday!!!!

best of luck to all!


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 21, 2008)

*jenteel*, is this the link you were talking about? http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim It's a self-trimming tutorial for the v, u, and blunt shape.


----------



## jenteel (Feb 21, 2008)

yes!!!!!
good job!!!!
thanks i want to add it 2 my fotki links!

definitely give it a shot
we are pros at dusting over here 
so i wouldn't worry abt u going 2 deep on ur "cut"
i think u can wait tho
ur hair looks soooo healthy!
i personally am trying to go thru this whole challenge without cutting
now that is a challenge!!!!!

when i str8en in april i may dust but not if i don't need 2
when i get 2 a much longer length 
then i may cut 4 shape
but my hair grows in layers anyway



silverlotus said:


> *jenteel*, is this the link you were talking about? http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim It's a self-trimming tutorial for the v, u, and blunt shape.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm transitioning, so I won't be WSL, but good luck ladies! I may be back at BSL (if I don't have to BC)!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 21, 2008)

*silverlotus*, you look like you're already WL.


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 21, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> *silverlotus*, you look like you're already WL.



Thanks *Miss*Tress*, but I am def not WSL yet! That pic is kinda deceiving (maybe cuz of the size?), but I do have some hairs that are very close. Now if only the rest of my hair would catch up.


----------



## vpoetic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey everybody, I just wanted to know how everybody is doing? What kind of regiment are you guys using to get to waist length.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Bumping !


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 24, 2008)

Gosh, I've been lurking on this thread for sooo long now. I really want to join, but I'm so bad with challenges(even though this is why I joined LHCF in the first placeerplexed). My hair is at midback, and I estimated last summer that maybe I could make it to waist by some time this summer. What exactly do I have to do to join(sorry - I haven't read every page)? Anyway, even if I don't join, just wanting you all to know, I'm cheering you on!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> I truly hope my progress by April is worthy of pictures being takenerplexed I know we have til' the end of summer but my growth just seems so slow.... I feel like I'm gonna let everybody down Anyway, no more trims for me! Hope everyone is seeing the progress they are expecting:Rose:


 
Aww don't worry about letting anyone down. We are doing this for ourselves I'm sure. And even still I think If your not waist length you will be pretty darn close and I don't know about you but 1 inch from waist length even two Ain't bad at all. I would take that lol. But hold on tight and take care of your hair like it's your baby.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Just checking in ya'll. I'm actually sitting under the dryer cuz I attempted a rollerset tonight . I'm tired of paying $ to get my hair done.
> 
> Qtslim & everyone else, don't give up!! This is why it's called a *challenge*, plus even if you do not make it exactly to WSL, your hair should be pretty close .


 

Silverlotus is that the result of your rollerset in your avatar? Your hair is growing so beatifully.


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 24, 2008)

I am getting kinky twist this week so i will proably not update in april but maybe, may or june! Okay, everyone stay encouraged and focused!  ;-)


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Wll I'm doig good so far. I have lots of new growth.And I will prolly update my siggy this week when I straighten it an then I wont post pics again until April. I'm havin a love/hate with my layers right now. In my siggy I combed all my hair back including my bangs which are shoulder length and someone made a comment that they weren't bangs anymore. I like my layers but sometimes I want my hair to be all one length. But then thats why I got layers in the first place because it was all the same length. So I  don't know yet. I know When I do make it to WL I might want to cut it back to MBL. So we will see if I change my mind ......yet again.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I'm transitioning, so I won't be WSL, but good luck ladies! I may be back at BSL (if I don't have to BC)!


 
Aww good luck on your transition!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

vpoetic said:


> Hey everybody, I just wanted to know how everybody is doing? What kind of regiment are you guys using to get to waist length.


 
Honestly I really dont truely have a SET regimen. But I wash 2 times a week and I bun mostly and straighten or rollerset when I feel up to it. I just co washed yesterday so its in a bun. My next wash later on this week I will be wearing it down. I have been conditionig every other wash. Thats all Im doing.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> Gosh, I've been lurking on this thread for sooo long now. I really want to join, but I'm so bad with challenges(even though this is why I joined LHCF in the first placeerplexed). My hair is at midback, and I estimated last summer that maybe I could make it to waist by some time this summer. *What exactly do I have to do to join(sorry - I haven't read every page*)? Anyway, even if I don't join, just wanting you all to know, I'm cheering you on!!!


 
All you have to do is do what you been doing to maintain your hair health and let it grow. We post pics i April the date is on the first page. And we post our last set in Sept.


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 24, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Silverlotus is that the result of your rollerset in your avatar? Your hair is growing so beatifully.



Thank you, MSG . Yes it is from my rollerset after I combed the curls out. BTW, how about you get to WSL first before you start thinking about how you wanna cut it. It's just your love affair with scissors talking right now  .

Welcome to the new challengers! Right now, all I do is the basics.. wash & d/c 1x/week, airdry and bun along with moisturizing daily. I'm thinking about switching to rollersetting weekly cuz my hair seems to behave and hold moisture better when it's roller-set. BUT on the other hand, I lose more hair from roller-setting so I dunno what to do. Any advice guys?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Thank you, MSG . Yes it is from my rollerset after I combed the curls out. BTW, how about you get to WSL first before you start thinking about how you wanna cut it. It's just your love affair with scissors talking right now  .
> 
> Welcome to the new challengers! Right now, all I do is the basics.. wash & d/c 1x/week, airdry and bun along with moisturizing daily. I'm thinking about switching to rollersetting weekly cuz my hair seems to behave and hold moisture better when it's roller-set. BUT on the other hand, I lose more hair from roller-setting so I dunno what to do. Any advice guys?


 
I get better moisture with rollersetting to but I worry about all the manipulation. Usually a really good leavin helps with detangling. Are you having breakage or shedding? Because when I rollerset I do notice after it has dried I have had some broken cirled pieces when I comb it out. But you know what I only noticed that when i used setting lotion. I dont' recall it happening when i did it with just leave in what do you use?

and yes there are still visions of scissors dancing in my head .


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 25, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> All you have to do is do what you been doing to maintain your hair health and let it grow. We post pics i April the date is on the first page. And we post our last set in Sept.



Ok, I'm definitely in.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 25, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> Ok, I'm definitely in.



ok I added you.HHG!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 25, 2008)

Nothing new ladies, I just wanted to say:

*onyxcabelo*, your wavy style is gorgeous, and your hair so shiny and thick too.  I love this style on anyone, it's sexy!​


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 25, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> ok I added you.HHG!



Excellent!!!!


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 25, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Nothing new ladies, I just wanted to say:
> 
> *onyxcabelo*, your wavy style is gorgeous, and your hair so shiny and thick too.  I love this style on anyone, it's sexy!​




Thank you so much:Rose:!!!!


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 25, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I get better moisture with rollersetting to but I worry about all the manipulation. Usually a really good leavin helps with detangling. Are you having breakage or shedding? Because when I rollerset I do notice after it has dried I have had some broken cirled pieces when I comb it out. But you know what I only noticed that when i used setting lotion. I dont' recall it happening when i did it with just leave in what do you use?
> 
> and yes there are still visions of scissors dancing in my head .



Well, I tried it again & some of the hairs are shed with a little breakage. I didn't use setting lotion, just leave-in... I think the breakage is from the comb. Anyway, I didn't even make it past the center row this time. It just takes me too much time. I need a day when I'm not tired & have nothing to do.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish I was a part of this challenge

Maybe next year.......


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 25, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I wish I was a part of this challenge
> 
> Maybe next year.......


 

You can still join if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Traycee (Feb 25, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> You can still join if I'm not mistaken



I know ...it would just be unrealistic


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 4, 2008)

Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 5, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?


 
I'm definitely seeing progress, so I think WL hair by the end of the summer is still possible for me!  The first reveal for the LHCF Bootcamp is April 1st, so I will soon have an idea of how much further I have to go until I reach my ultimate goal!


----------



## Andreainnis (Mar 5, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?


Well Miss Cherokee, I haven't looked at my length since my SO did a dusting. My hair feels great I just can't look yet:covereyes I am staying in loose buns and being tight with my regimen and there's a lot of new growth. I'm a little frustrated with people asking me, "do you have any hair under that hat cause I never see your hair", or "Just take your hair out real quick so I can see it" I wanna say look, Im on a hair challenge mission and I don't care if you all think I'm smack bald!!! (sorry for the rant). Anyway, I will probably do a touch up in April right before I take pics. I can't wait to finally look and:Flahsssss! Hope everyone's tresses are speeding towards waistlength! HHG everybody!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm retouching today. I can't hold out any longer without damaging my hair. 10-12 weeks is enough. I do a length check and trim if I need to and evaluate progress.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 5, 2008)

Andreainnis said:


> Well Miss Cherokee, I haven't looked at my length since my SO did a dusting. My hair feels great I just can't look yet:covereyes I am staying in loose buns and being tight with my regimen and there's a lot of new growth. I'm a little frustrated with people asking me, "do you have any hair under that hat cause I never see your hair", or "Just take your hair out real quick so I can see it" I wanna say look, Im on a hair challenge mission and I don't care if you all think I'm smack bald!!! (sorry for the rant). Anyway, I will probably do a touch up in April right before I take pics. I can't wait to finally look and:Flahsssss! Hope everyone's tresses are speeding towards waistlength! HHG everybody!


Sounds like you're having good results!!  I made a decision to do a personal No Length Check Challenge for myself back in February.  No lie, I was checking my hair every week to see if the length was changing any.  Unrealistic, I know.  So, I got tired of seeing the same length over and over and over again.  So a lightbulb went off in my head and made me realize that if I wasn't consistently checking my hair for length every week, I would see some progress. So, to start off small, I made myself commit to a challenge in which I wouldn't check the length of my hair for 2 months.  So, from Feb. 11 to Apr. 15, I'm not checking the length of my hair.  But I will say this:  there is some growth going on up there, I can definitely feel it.  I feel it more so in the back than anywhere else, but it's there.  So, I will see what has happened when I do my length check.  Happy Growing ladies!!!


----------



## onyxcabelo (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I'm new to this challenge, but I'm doing ok - I think. I'm getting a retouch(texturizer) on March 12th, which has been roughly 8 months since my last one. I'm anxious to see how much length I've gained, but I'm thinking I may not be able to keep it all since I haven't had a good trim in a while (I'll be trimming myself). Anyway - that's where I'm at:0). 

Oh! And not checking the growth works wonders - I used to check almost weekly too and it drove me nuts, now I tuck it away and don't even bother looking - it really does help, because when you finally do take a look again you can say, " wow, I guess my hair really does grow"!


----------



## silverlotus (Mar 5, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?



I'm doing fine. I will be relaxing next week. I need ya'll to pray for me cuz I found a friend on campus to relax it for me, just hope she won't mess it up. Her hair always looks in good condition and there's no way in hell she's coming near me with a scissors so I should be ok. At least she is nice and speaks English so I can tell her exactly what I want w/o her getting an attitude.

I should officially be MBL by now, but I'll know for sure when this forest of ng gets tamed .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 5, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?



I'm doing pretty good. I will be relaxing in 3 or 4 weeks. I'm inching up on Midback. My sides of my hair that are in the front are touching my nips. I should be there in May.I will use a tape measure to check. But we will see. My ends are holding up very nicely without trimming. I'm still in aww. They are as soft as the rest of my hair.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 5, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> Well, I'm new to this challenge, but I'm doing ok - I think. I'm getting a retouch(texturizer) on March 12th, which has been roughly 8 months since my last one. I'm anxious to see how much length I've gained, but I'm thinking I may not be able to keep it all since I haven't had a good trim in a while (I'll be trimming myself). Anyway - that's where I'm at:0).
> 
> * Oh! And not checking the growth works wonders - I used to check almost weekly too and it drove me nuts, now I tuck it away and don't even bother looking - it really does help, because when you finally do take a look again you can say, " wow, I guess my hair really does grow*"!


We'll see how it works for me


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 5, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm doing pretty good. I will be relaxing in 3 or 4 weeks. *I'm inching up on Midback.* My sides of my hair that are in the front are touching my nips. I should be there in May.I will use a tape measure to check. But we will see. My ends are holding up very nicely without trimming. I'm still in aww. They are as soft as the rest of my hair.


Good for you mariposa!!  Can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 7, 2008)

I just relaxed my NG today....2 inches of it!!!  I'm happy I bounced back from that last rule-breaking trim  (promise I won't do it again).  I think I'll be able to claim MBL ladies, the longest layers are touching my nips YAAAAAAYYY!I wanted to stretch a little longer, but I started to notice some dryness underneath the sew-in.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 7, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Bumping for all challengers.................how are you ladies coming along?



I'm experiencing a lot of shedding recently.  I don't know if its because of my change in diet. (I haven't been eating healthy recently.) I'm not sure what it is but I lose a lot of hair each day.  My ends are forming single knots and getting strands getting caught in other splits.  sigh.

I can't wait to slap some braids in and forget about it for awhile.  I will dust my ends right before I braid.  I am happy to hear that everyone else is doing well though.


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 10, 2008)

I too will be relaxing end of this month.  Im inching towards it


----------



## silverlotus (Mar 10, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> I just relaxed my NG today....2 inches of it!!!  I'm happy I bounced back from that last rule-breaking trim  (promise I won't do it again).  I think I'll be able to claim MBL ladies, the longest layers are touching my nips YAAAAAAYYY!I wanted to stretch a little longer, but I started to notice some dryness underneath the sew-in.



Qt, what's your routine for taking care of your hair under a weave? I need some pointers for my mom.


----------



## onyxcabelo (Mar 10, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> We'll see how it works for me



Let us know if it helps - outta sight outta mind, ya know.


----------



## onyxcabelo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I can't believe it but March 12th is right around the corner and it will have been over 8 months since my last texturizer. I'm nervous but excited - I just want everything to turn out right. I'm hoping once this NG is done, I'll really get a good feel for how much further I have to go to get to waist. I love being tall ya'll, but man, seems like my back keeps growin' or somethin', lolerplexed. Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## Kalani (Mar 10, 2008)

Challenger checking in. Well, I'm no where near waistlength. But as I mentioned before I joined this challenge to push myself to be consistent with attending to my hairs needs as my biggest problem has been retaining length (I've had issues in the past with hair neglect and occasional reckless hair behavior ).

So when I joined the challenge I was between shoulder length and armpit length. Now my hair is starting to pass armpit length. Next stop, bra strap! Just gotta keep on taking good care of the ends (and of course all of my hair in general).


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 13, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Qt, what's your routine for taking care of your hair under a weave? I need some pointers for my mom.



Sorry it took so long to respond Silverlotus!

I wash and deep condition the braids underneath once every 1-2 weeks.  I do this by taking a coloring bottle and filling it w/ diluted poo and squeezing it into the braids.  Then I dilute some conditioner and either let it sit overnight, or put a plastic cap on and sit under a dryer.  I moisturize my hair every other day as well.  Also, when styling the weave make sure your mom dosent pull too hard on the extensions.  Since they are attached to her hair, pulling on the tracks can cause damage.  PM me if I can help you a little more!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 15, 2008)

How is everyone doing? Are you making good pregress so far? 

I did a rollerset today after COwashing for a week. I just realized the other day that I'm 12 weeks post. But I wont be relaxing until 14 weeks post( the 31st). I have a good amount of newgrowth. My hair seems to be transforming into a V shape. So one day last week I saw my Husbands tape measure( you know, the stiff one they use as a tool) I called myself measuring how far I was from waist. I did it one day after COwashing and stretched my hair and the thing said 2 inches from Waist . So I did it today while it was dry and it said 2 1/2 inches away from WL.  I have come to realize that I have an average torso and long legs. from the bottom of my bra strap to my waist is 5 inches. So I guess I might just claim Midback although I'm scared that I'm not mid back( yeah I know crazy). We will just see when I get my relaxer. I added a new sigg pic from todays rollerset. And I will be posting another pic on April 13 for or reveal(which is a month away) and I can't wait to see everyones pictures.....If yall remember.


----------



## remnant (Mar 15, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing? Are you making good pregress so far?
> 
> I did a rollerset today after COwashing for a week. I just realized the other day that I'm 12 weeks post. But I wont be relaxing until 14 weeks post( the 31st). I have a good amount of newgrowth. My hair seems to be transforming into a V shape. So one day last week I saw my Husbands tape measure( you know, the stiff one they use as a tool) I called myself measuring how far I was from waist. I did it one day after COwashing and stretched my hair and the thing said 2 inches from Waist . So I did it today while it was dry and it said 2 1/2 inches away from WL. I have come to realize that I have an average torso and long legs. from the bottom of my bra strap to my waist is 5 inches. *So I guess I might just claim Midback although I'm scared that I'm not mid back*( yeah I know crazy). We will just see when I get my relaxer. I added a new sigg pic from todays rollerset. And I will be posting another pic on April 13 for or reveal(which is a month away) and I can't wait to see everyones pictures.....If yall remember.


 


IMHO lady you ARE AT MIDBACK


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

soun said:


> IMHO lady you ARE AT MIDBACK


 
Thank you.Well... I guess I will claim it then. How is your progress going?


----------



## remnant (Mar 16, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thank you.Well... I guess I will claim it then. How is your progress going?


 

IDK I even hide my hair from me


----------



## memee1978 (Mar 18, 2008)

i want a fuller waistlength.i have a public fotki album memee1978


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 22, 2008)

I just had my sister check the length of my hair...I still have another 4-5 inches to go until my longest layers reach the smallest part of my waist.  I'm taking back the MBL claim also.  Oh well...


----------



## zzirvingj (Mar 23, 2008)

We're supposed to check in with pics next month, right?


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 23, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> We're supposed to check in with pics next month, right?


 
yep, on the first


----------



## clever (Mar 23, 2008)

I trimmed my ends and they feel SOOOO much better now.I never trim so it was WAY over due lol


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 23, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> yep, on the first


 

I think we are posting pics around the second week of April which would be mid way...


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 23, 2008)

marie170 said:


> I think we are posting pics around the second week of April which would be mid way...


 

My fault!  It's actually on the 13th


----------



## laketta (Mar 23, 2008)

I may not make it. I still have 3 inches to go.  I measured today. I won't do another stretch out photo until June.  If the end of summer is Sept 22nd then I will have to be exact on growth. Meaning I will have to retain .5 inches a month. Retaining is always an issue for me. This is what it looks like now.


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Mar 27, 2008)

please add me to the list, I just made MBL and would love to join this challenge


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 27, 2008)

laketta said:


> I may not make it. I still have 3 inches to go. I measured today. I won't do another stretch out photo until June. If the end of summer is Sept 22nd then I will have to be exact on growth. Meaning I will have to retain .5 inches a month. Retaining is always an issue for me. This is what it looks like now.


 
You can join im 2 and a half inches away. Im gonna add you.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 27, 2008)

Mariposa, you are lookin good gurl!!  Can't wait to see that update on the 13th!~!


----------



## silverlotus (Mar 27, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Mariposa, you are lookin good gurl!!  Can't wait to see that update on the 13th!~!



Ditto! MSG your hair is coming along nicely.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I don't think I will be making WL by end of summer.  I had emergency sugery in January and it has knocked me for a loop.  Needless to say all of the drugs and hospital stay and recovering has set back my hair growth.

The last time I had surgery which unfortunately was less than 2 years ago I had the same thing happen.  It seemed as though my hair just did a "standstill" no growth or incredibly slow growth.

Chemicals of any kind just are not friendly to my hair or my system.  I am going to go back to MBL challenge for end of year and see where I am.  I have been truly frustrated but I am still keeping on and trying to stay positive and maintaining a hair regimen that I can handle since the surgery.

I have found a regimen that I can maintain now so I am just going to stay with this for now.  I am getting a lot more hair just not getting growth.  Thickness is not what I needed but I will take it.  It still shows progress.

Who knows maybe I will get a growth spurt and be able to jump back in, but I knew it would be a stretch so it is still all good.

Best wishes for all of you ladies, I am still going to play cheerleader and root all of you on who are still in the challenge.

Go ladies.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 4, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Mariposa, you are lookin good gurl!! Can't wait to see that update on the 13th!~!


 


silverlotus said:


> Ditto! MSG your hair is coming along nicely.


 


 stop making me blush.


----------



## Tee (Apr 4, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> stop making me blush.


 
Yes, you are an easy MBL.  I am not seeing much progress right now but the good thing is....i am not having any set-backs either.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 4, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Hi everyone, I don't think I will be making WL by end of summer.  I had emergency sugery in January and it has knocked me for a loop.  Needless to say all of the drugs and hospital stay and recovering has set back my hair growth.
> 
> The last time I had surgery which unfortunately was less than 2 years ago I had the same thing happen.  It seemed as though my hair just did a "standstill" no growth or incredibly slow growth.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your surgery. I know you will be back on track in no time. Q


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 4, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Hi everyone, I don't think I will be making WL by end of summer. I had emergency sugery in January and it has knocked me for a loop. Needless to say all of the drugs and hospital stay and recovering has set back my hair growth.
> 
> The last time I had surgery which unfortunately was less than 2 years ago I had the same thing happen. It seemed as though my hair just did a "standstill" no growth or incredibly slow growth.
> 
> ...


 
Awww I hate to see you drop out 

 but I understand. I wish you the best with your health....and your hair. And you better cheer us on


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Tee said:


> Yes, you are an easy MBL. I am not seeing much progress right now but the good thing is....*i am not having any set-backs either*.


 
Thats the good part. I think you might get a spurt of growth though. Your hair is so pretty and shiny. Darn it next time I'm putting my flash on to capture the little shine my hair does show


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 4, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Awww I hate to see you drop out
> 
> but I understand. I wish you the best with your health....and your hair. And you better cheer us on


 
I am cheering you all on all the way to the finish line or WL line as it were.

I am not sad, disappointed but as long as I am on the road to better health and my hair didn't fall out or have major breakage.  I really can't complain.

Just grateful, because things could have been worse.  So I am blessed and thankful.

Now grow ladies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't say for sure whether i will make waistlength by end of summer, i'm keeping my hair braided and using my growth products. i reckon i need at least 4-5 inches, and i have five months to do it, the 1st sept is my touch-up day. i'm wondering if i should drop out


----------



## Tee (Apr 4, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thats the good part. I think you might get a spurt of growth though. Your hair is so pretty and shiny. Darn it next time I'm putting my flash on to capture the little shine my hair does show


 
Thanks.  I think I will go back to wearing it up more.


----------



## MiWay (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if I will make it, but I'm going to keep at it.  I think I have about 4.5 inches to go.


----------



## laketta (Apr 5, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> You can join im 2 and a half inches away. Im gonna add you.



Cool.  I am doing daily massages and have started hair/skin/nail vitamins to see if they give me a boost.  I may not get there but I will settle for half an inch away.  LOL.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Apr 5, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Hi everyone, I don't think I will be making WL by end of summer. I had emergency sugery in January and it has knocked me for a loop. Needless to say all of the drugs and hospital stay and recovering has set back my hair growth.
> 
> The last time I had surgery which unfortunately was less than 2 years ago I had the same thing happen. It seemed as though my hair just did a "standstill" no growth or incredibly slow growth.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry to hear about your surgery. God bless you and I hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Apr 5, 2008)

mscocoface, I'm so sorry to hear about your surgery.  I wish you a speedy recovery and happy healing!!


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you for your positive words.  They are very healing.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 7, 2008)

I have about 2 - 3 full inches to go.......


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 8, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> I have about 2 - 3 full inches to go.......



congrats girl, you will be waistlength in no time


----------



## so so chic (Apr 8, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> I have about 2 - 3 full inches to go.......


 
You GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Apr 8, 2008)

Is everyone about ready to post those pics this Sunday?  I'll forewarn everyone, I probably won't have my hair straight, as I'm still doing protective styles and low manipulation while I'm on the challenge.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 8, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Is everyone about ready to post those pics this Sunday? I'll forewarn everyone, I probably won't have my hair straight, as I'm still doing protective styles and low manipulation while I'm on the challenge.


 

I am doing this too so I dont plan on straightening my hair just for the pic plus I have shrinkage from being almost 9 weeks post. I was thinking about doing a wet hair shot...I will figure it out.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 8, 2008)

BrooklynQueen said:


> I'm not sure if I will make it, but I'm going to keep at it.  I think I have about 4.5 inches to go.



Me too!  I still think I'm stretching it with 5 inches by end of September but I'm going to stick it out anyway.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 8, 2008)

P.S. Can someone please post one of those diagrams or a picture of where *WL *actually is.  I think I'm confused lol


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2008)

Tenjoy, you are SO close!

I'm supposed to be getting my hair done this weekend, but if not I have some straight pics from my relaxer last month that I can show ya'll. I can't wait to see everyone's pics!

*Caribbean* I don't have a pic but WL is at the smallest part of your waist, where your torso indents. it should be somewhere around your belly button or maybe an inch above.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Tenjoy, you are SO close!
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting my hair done this weekend, but if not I have some straight pics from my relaxer last month that I can show ya'll. I can't wait to see everyone's pics!
> 
> *Caribbean* I don't have a pic but WL is at the smallest part of your waist, where your torso indents. it should be somewhere around your belly button or maybe an inch above.


 
you have about another inch or so your self if that.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Apr 13, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> I have about 2 - 3 full inches to go.......


I did not realize your hair was so long.  Congrats on your progress.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

here is the chart thats shows WL.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, where are everyone's pics? i have some but i don't wanna be the only one posting them .


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay so I had dh take a pic but the first one is up close and doesn't show the top of my head to prove I am not leaning back. Plus I think my arms were folded.  The second one shows the top but not all of the bottom and I relaxed my arms. It appears I am a 9-9.5 on the progress in inches shirt so I gained about an inch since I took my FOTM pics in late January early February. I have 12 weeks until my anniversary to step it up and get some good growth. I think I will with the weather being warmer. Q


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry yall. I bumped up the reveal thread. Here is the link in case it gets lost again.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=221543


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

onejamifan, I added you to the list!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

I added you Kinikakes!!! HHG!


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok this is a quick pic. I just took out my kinky twist over the past few days, it doesn't seem like i got much length. I think i need 5 inches or so to be right above my naval, i don't know if im gonna make it, i will post again when i get my hair straighten


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

100384 said:


> Ok this is a quick pic. I just took out my kinky twist over the past few days, it doesn't seem like i got much length. I think i need 5 inches or so to be right above my naval, i don't know if im gonna make it, i will post again when i get my hair straighten


 

Nice progress. Your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 25, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Nice progress. Your hair looks so healthy.



Oh thank you, im about to get my hair rebraided nxt wknd, so maybe i can get retain some more length. I need to get my diet right, ive been so busy i haven't been able to eat well or supplement like i need to. k


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 25, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I added you Kinikakes!!! HHG!


 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 26, 2008)

KiniKakes said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!



Aww Kinikakes, I'm so glad you're back! Your progress is def inspiring. I have no doubt you'll get to WSL come Sept.


----------



## silverlotus (May 18, 2008)

bumping.... how is everyone doing? nobody has checked in in a whiiiiiiile.

My hair is doing fine, but my ends are starting to get that stringy look that I hate.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (May 18, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> bumping.... how is everyone doing? nobody has checked in in a whiiiiiiile.
> 
> My hair is doing fine, but my ends are starting to get that stringy look that I hate.



My ends are looking like that, too.  I think I might get a trim.  Hopefully, it won't slow my progress.


----------



## Andreainnis (May 19, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> bumping.... how is everyone doing? nobody has checked in in a whiiiiiiile.
> 
> My hair is doing fine, but my ends are starting to get that stringy look that I hate.



I'm sorry girls, I didn't post midway pics cause I'm so embarrassed to say......I STILL CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THEM UP! New camera and allerplexed

As far as my hair, I just wanna cut it all off and start anew. From my scalp to just above apl is the super strong healthy hair I've been growing since I joined the website, but from there on down to bsl on the right side, and something shorter on the left, it's not as thick and healthy but I can't bring myself to let go of that length. I keep reading threads on how to repair damaged hair without cutting it off and the treatments are working but that part of the length never really matches up to the "LHCF" grown hair and you can tell the difference. Every time I analyze my hair, I flash back to my old hairdresser that overprocessed my hair using super strength relaxers (when mild would have MORE than straightened my hair), and never really rinsing it out well cause rinsing is just not her thing, (no time for all that) and I get so upset, but I'm trying really hard not to cry over spilled milk (can you tell).  I'm so happy you all have taught me to do my own hair and I know it's just a matter of time and patience but I want WSL so bad and I want it NOW....or at least by Sept 08'  and that wont happen if I cut the pre-LHCF hair off. This may be an obvious call for most of you but on a scale of 1 to 10 of Long hair psychos..... I'd be your number one psycho of the site, and I would hold on to that hair till it reaches my ankle...THEN (after much debate) I'd cut it off!. I know I know, I'm working on myself .  Any advice or opinions would be humbly accepted and greatly appreciated.... How's everyone else doing?


----------



## remnant (May 20, 2008)

sorry ladies, I'm very late but here is my april update


----------



## silverlotus (Jun 14, 2008)

Andrea, I am dealing with pre-LHCF hair too and it is not pretty. The cut-off point for me is BSL... after that you can clearly tell the difference. Maybe you can do trims gradually?

I pretty much decided that when I relax in Sept for the end of this challenge, I'm trimming off 1.5-2in.... so my results won't be that much different from the April pics.


----------



## Andreainnis (Jun 16, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Andrea, I am dealing with pre-LHCF hair too and it is not pretty. The cut-off point for me is BSL... after that you can clearly tell the difference. Maybe you can do trims gradually?
> 
> I pretty much decided that when I relax in Sept for the end of this challenge, I'm trimming off 1.5-2in.... so my results won't be that much different from the April pics.



Thank you SL, I think that's exactly what I'm going to do.  Come Sept. I'm just gonna let it go, no matter what, two heaping inches if needed.  I'm using ovation cell therapy and the rapid new growth I'm getting will help me get over whatever weak ends I have to let go of (it sure is jacking up my relaxer schedule though).  Hangin in till end of summer!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## clever (Jun 30, 2008)

bumping..
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Cholet112 (Jun 30, 2008)

I actually made waist length this past friday. But due to a stupid shampoo tech my stylist ended up cutting 4 inches off my hair!!!!!

When she was washing my relaxer out she failed to clean the hair trap out previous to me. The girl she washed before me had a weave. Needless to say, when she was washing my hair she allowed it do go down the drain and when she sat me up I had matted and tangled weave hair all through my ends!!!!! It took 3 stylist to get it sorted out and killed all my progress. in my four month stretch I grew four inches and she had to cut them all off. I was going to take progress pictures but my heart hurt so much that I just didnt.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 30, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> I actually made waist length this past friday. But due to a stupid shampoo tech my stylist ended up cutting 4 inches off my hair!!!!!
> 
> When she was washing my relaxer out she failed to clean the hair trap out previous to me. The girl she washed before me had a weave. Needless to say, when she was washing my hair she allowed it do go down the drain and when she sat me up I had matted and tangled weave hair all through my ends!!!!! It took 3 stylist to get it sorted out and killed all my progress. in my four month stretch I grew four inches and she had to cut them all off. I was going to take progress pictures but my heart hurt so much that I just didnt.


 
OOOh, I am so sorry that this happened to you. Your hair seems to grow fast, I pray it will grow back soon.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> I actually made waist length this past friday. But due to a stupid shampoo tech my stylist ended up cutting 4 inches off my hair!!!!!
> 
> When she was washing my relaxer out she failed to clean the hair trap out previous to me. The girl she washed before me had a weave. Needless to say, when she was washing my hair she allowed it do go down the drain and when she sat me up I had matted and tangled weave hair all through my ends!!!!! It took 3 stylist to get it sorted out and killed all my progress. in my four month stretch I grew four inches and she had to cut them all off. I was going to take progress pictures but my heart hurt so much that I just didnt.


 
OMG!!  That is just awful!  I am so sorry this happened to you.  The health and thickness of your hair was such an inspiration to me when I began my hair journey.  I totally understand your hurt....be encouraged, though.  As fast as your hair grows, you'll get those inches back in no time.


----------



## Cholet112 (Jun 30, 2008)

Im hoping to rebound by my 2 year anniversary and if it grows like it has been my longest layers willl be waist length with the shorter ones being bsl. Im trying to go for no more trim for the rest of the year (No... I WILL NOT GET ANYMORE) Here is a pic of the layers she cut in. Sorry for the uncombness (is this a word ) of my hair


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 30, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> I actually made waist length this past friday. But due to a stupid shampoo tech my stylist ended up cutting four inches off my hair!!!!!
> 
> When she was washing my relaxer out she failed to clean the hair trap out previous to me. The girl she washed before me had a weave. Needless to say, when she was washing my hair she allowed it do go down the drain and when she sat me up I had matted and tangled weave hair all through my ends!!!!! It took 3 stylist to get it sorted out and killed all my progress. in my four month stretch I grew four inches and she had to cut them all off. I was going to take progress pictures but my heart hurt so much that I just didnt.


 
I have never heard of this in my entire going to the salon experience life! Are you kidding me!?

How in the world, what kinda sink was that, what type of weave hair...?

Goodness gracious....this is one for the storybooks of "The Stupidest Things Ever Happened To Me In A Salon"

These folks a licensed...Sorry, I am ranting. I know how much you ladies...all of us put into haircare and to have four inches which for some people is a whole year worth of TLC, just get cut off because of something stupid like this is just incredible! Girl, I am hurting for ya!

Okay, for real...getting off the soap box. smh.


----------



## remnant (Jun 30, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> I actually made waist length this past friday. But due to a stupid shampoo tech my stylist ended up cutting 4 inches off my hair!!!!!
> 
> When she was washing my relaxer out she failed to clean the hair trap out previous to me. The girl she washed before me had a weave. Needless to say, when she was washing my hair she allowed it do go down the drain and when she sat me up I had matted and tangled weave hair all through my ends!!!!! It took 3 stylist to get it sorted out and killed all my progress. in my four month stretch I grew four inches and she had to cut them all off. I was going to take progress pictures but my heart hurt so much that I just didnt.


 

My hearth is hurting now just reading this
:Bighug:  
Be encouraged lady til December you 'll grow back to your waist


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 30, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> Im hoping to rebound by my 2 year anniversary and if it grows like it has been my longest layers willl be waist length with the shorter ones being bsl. Im trying to go for no more trim for the rest of the year (No... I WILL NOT GET ANYMORE) Here is a pic of the layers she cut in. Sorry for the uncombness (is this a word ) of my hair


 
still pretty and thick ...you'll make it back in no time


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 30, 2008)

My ends are holding on for dear life....


How is everyone else doing?  Only 3 months left!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 30, 2008)

That is ridiculous.  And I can relate with having good progress hacked off.  I honestly believe that you can rebound by the end of this year.  Just keep doing what you have you been doing.  You have a good starting point!



Cholet112 said:


> Im hoping to rebound by my 2 year anniversary and if it grows like it has been my longest layers willl be waist length with the shorter ones being bsl. Im trying to go for no more trim for the rest of the year (No... I WILL NOT GET ANYMORE) Here is a pic of the layers she cut in. Sorry for the uncombness (is this a word ) of my hair


----------



## Cholet112 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!

Im not going to lie and say that im very discouraged when it comes to stylist now. Its like as soon as you go to them you progress gets hacked off or jacked up. But its ok. Just like it grew before it will grow back with my TLC. 

Im very tempted to learn how to do my own relaxers and avoid stylist at all cost. Hopeful I will find one here who cares about healthy hair and knows how to maintain it.

I miss my stylist in New Orleans.......erplexed


----------



## laketta (Jul 1, 2008)

I am still about 2 inches away.  I may not make it but I should be pretty darn close.


----------



## remnant (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi ladies, I did yesterday a much needed trim because of heat damage (my natural twists ends were so thin).
So, I quit the challenge and hope that you'll reach your goal


----------



## onejamifan (Jul 20, 2008)

soun said:


> Hi ladies, I did yesterday a much needed trim because of heat damage (my natural twists ends were so thin).
> So, I quit the challenge and hope that you'll reach your goal


 

Sorry you had to quit the challenge, but if your hair looks and feels healthier now that you had a trim, then it's well worth it. 

I had actually come into this thread to see how everyone else is doing. I was thinking about stretching my relaxer until Labor Day weekend, but my last relaxer was March 1st and my attempted texturizer in May failed miserably, so my ng is just getting hard to control. Am going back and forth between continuing to stretch or just transitioning, so I'm in a bit of a hair stand still... 

Hope everyone is enjoying their summer and being good to their hair


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 22, 2008)

*bumping*



We're at the last stretch ladies!!!  How are you all doing??

I don't think I'll make WSL by the end....I haven't relaxed yet and I think that after I do, I'll be 2 inches away.  I'm actually not even sad about it, very happy w/ the growth I got even with the impromptu dusting and that trim


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 22, 2008)

WL is not happening for me this year (I don't think) but I'll be very happy with MBL!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just checking in! My progress is going good.I can't wait until Sept. Oh..and I forgot to tell yall that I dusted...like twice ,once in may and once in june. It wasn't alot though I promise.

I'm sorry that your hair got cut Cholet and It sucks that you have to drop out soun. but you guys hair still looks nice and you did make some progress. 

So far everyone looks to be doing good. Oh I can't wait until we show pictures again.I can't wait until I can give my hair a good trim.


----------



## onejamifan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey ladies, went ahead and relaxed as I couldn't take all the ng. Eventhough maternity has rendered my waistline nearly invisible, I am using my elbows as a guideline and I'm happy to say it looks like I am WL 

Unfortunately, my ends are looking pretty thin and ragged, IMO, so I will probably be getting a trim of a couple of inches come December  Hope everyone is doing well and happy hair growing!!!!


----------



## jenteel (Jul 31, 2008)

im doing ok
doing alot of protective styles
it looks like alot of u r already making wsl - congrats!
like honeya
i will be very happy w/mbl


----------



## silverlotus (Aug 1, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies, went ahead and relaxed as I couldn't take all the ng. Eventhough maternity has rendered my waistline nearly invisible, I am using my elbows as a guideline and I'm happy to say it looks like I am WL
> 
> Unfortunately, my ends are looking pretty thin and ragged, IMO, so I will probably be getting a trim of a couple of inches come December  Hope everyone is doing well and happy hair growing!!!!



Congrats, your hair looks WSL to me! Very healthy & thick.

I think we are all getting anxious to trim. As for me, I know I need to take a couple inches off... so I will be doing that in Sept. IDK if I'm still gonna be WSL after the trim but we'll see. I fell off with my hair care these past few weeks but I'm getting back on track. My hair is really dry, probably due to my a/c being on 24/7.


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys

I have been away for a while and thats is why I have not update as of yet. I am rocking a braid out right now. On my next wash I will roller set and take some length shots. Hope all is well with everyone and happy hair growing


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 6, 2008)

Just checkin in....I will not be makin WL this year (my growth seems to have slowed for some reason)...plus I have been trying to nail down this breakage problem for a while now...

But I'm making some changes to my regimen so I hope to be there sooner rather than later...good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Aug 6, 2008)

Onejamifan, congratulations on making waist length!!!! 

As for me, I think I'm gonna make it ladies.  I'm MBL right now and I believe that in a month and a half I should be there, at least with my longest layers. I've been doing some serious protective styling. Although I fell off the wagon with the DC's, I'm back on track. 

Good luck everyone! We're almost there!!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Aug 6, 2008)

omg ladies.  silver lotus and onejamifan your hair is BEAUTIFUL!  i'm drooling on my computer.

sorry i had to drop out of this challenge.  my ends needed major attention.  hopefully i'll be there next year.


----------



## Cholet112 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am totally out. Hopefully I will make it by Dec. Congrats to all the beautiful heads that reached their goals. And to the ones that didnt lets keep pushing till we make it.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 6, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies, went ahead and relaxed as I couldn't take all the ng. Eventhough maternity has rendered my waistline nearly invisible, I am using my elbows as a guideline and I'm happy to say it looks like I am WL
> 
> Unfortunately, my ends are looking pretty thin and ragged, IMO, so I will probably be getting a trim of a couple of inches come December  Hope everyone is doing well and happy hair growing!!!!


 


silverlotus said:


> Congrats, your hair looks WSL to me! Very healthy & thick.
> 
> I think we are all getting anxious to trim. As for me, I know I need to take a couple inches off... so I will be doing that in Sept. IDK if I'm still gonna be WSL after the trim but we'll see. I fell off with my hair care these past few weeks but I'm getting back on track. My hair is really dry, probably due to my a/c being on 24/7.


 
*Congrats on reaching WL!!!  Your length is amazing!!!  Onejamifan your hair is gorgeous...it doesn't look thin at all.  Both of you ladies are truly an inspiration for me to keep pressing on!*


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Aug 7, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies, went ahead and relaxed as I couldn't take all the ng. Eventhough maternity has rendered my waistline nearly invisible, I am using my elbows as a guideline and I'm happy to say it looks like I am WL
> 
> Unfortunately, my ends are looking pretty thin and ragged, IMO, so I will probably be getting a trim of a couple of inches come December  Hope everyone is doing well and happy hair growing!!!!





congratulations on making WSL  Onejamifan


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies that have made it!! I really dont think I will make it by the end of September..maybe December...I am gonna keep the faith that I will get close at least.


----------



## laketta (Aug 7, 2008)

I am on pace to hit waist on exactly Sept 22nd (first day of fall)  I know that is funny but I am an inch away.  The bottom of my hair should touch.  So I wont add any more photos until then.  I want to be shocked.  If I don't make it then my ultimate goal is on Election Day to make it.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 7, 2008)

I am about 2-3 inches from my natural waist after my latest trim. I doubt if I will make it by Sept but I am still happy and I know I will hit it by the end of this year.  I still plan on posting my pics at the end of the challenge. Q


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 7, 2008)

HoneyA said:


> WL is not happening for me this year (I don't think) but I'll be very happy with MBL!


 
Girl I am in the same boat.  Hoping I see MBL December 08.  This slow growing has taught me a thing or two about patience and just letting the hair do what it do and being satisfied that it is closer today than it was yesterday.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so happy for all of you.  One day I will get there....one day!


----------



## Paradox (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see everyone's results.


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Sep 11, 2008)

*I know I have been really bad with with update picture,I finally posted some you can find them here * http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=279043


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi ladies, I'm switching from participant to cheerleader! 

I don't think I will be making it by the end of this month.  I'm protective styling until around Thanksgiving to focus on my ends and overall health of my hair.  Hopefully I will be near or at WL by then.

*CONGRATS *to all those who are already WL, and those who will be quite soon!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 13, 2008)

BlackPearl1 said:


> *I know I have been really bad with with update picture,I finally posted some you can find them here * http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=279043




Gorgeous hair BlackPearl!  You are working it too!


----------



## Str8~Curly (Sep 13, 2008)

I will not be successfully completing this challenge. My hair is actually shorter now than when I started . Before I was a good BSL now I in between APL and BSL (All pics are in my Fotki).I had way too many trims. I have been afraid of getting split ends and straight OD’ed with trimming. I need another several months to a year to get to WL. I am not going to trim again unless there is a drastic need to and there shouldn’t be since I rarely use heat and protective style most of the time. Oh well . 

I’m happy for those who did make it though . Congrats!


----------



## Tee (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking great ladies!!  Congrats to all who made it!   I didnt make it by this summer.  I am sure I will be there at the end of this year or spring for sure of 09.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

So ladies we have one more week until the end of the challenge!!!! Can't wait to see everyones progress. I will pm you ahead of time before I make the thread next Tuesday. And Tee you look like your WL in your avi what you droppin out fo' lol.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 15, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So ladies we have one more week until the end of the challenge!!!! Can't wait to see everyones progress. I will pm you ahead of time before I make the thread next Tuesday. *And Tee you look like your WL in your avi what you droppin out fo' lol.*



I agree. 

I don't think I made my goal either but I will take pics without a shirt on and draw a line at my natural waist so see how far I got. This has been fun and I can't wait to see everyone's pics. Q


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't think I made my goal either but I will take pics without a shirt on and draw a line at my natural waist so see how far I got. This has been fun and I can't wait to see everyone's pics. Q


 
Good I still want to see your progress. Your hair looks like it has grown a lot in your siggie. Oh all you other ladies I would still love to see your progress too.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 15, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Good I still want to see your progress. Your hair looks like it has grown a lot in your siggie. Oh all you other ladies I would still love to see your progress too.



It has but I have a long torso but who knows, I may be closer than I think. I can't wait.  At least I don't have the itch to cut it again anymore.  Q


----------



## silverlotus (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see everyone's pics! I dunno if I'm gonna have mine up on time cuz I've been sick the past couple weeks. I barely feel like getting out of bed, let alone leaving the house to get my hair done.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tee (Sep 15, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So ladies we have one more week until the end of the challenge!!!! Can't wait to see everyones progress. I will pm you ahead of time before I make the thread next Tuesday. And Tee you look like your WL in your avi what you droppin out fo' lol.


Lavendar and Sareca said the same thing in my fotki.  It just didnt think I could truly claim it yet.erplexed


***Que*** said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't think I made my goal either but I will take pics without a shirt on and draw a line at my natural waist so see how far I got. This has been fun and I can't wait to see everyone's pics. Q


It has been fun!!  Thanks Q.


***Que*** said:


> It has but I have a long torso but who knows, I may be closer than I think. I can't wait.  At least I don't have the itch to cut it again anymore.  Q


GOOD!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 15, 2008)

TEE IS WAISTLENGTH!!!  DON'T BELIEVE HER Y'ALL!!!  LOLOL


----------



## Tarae (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> TEE IS WAISTLENGTH!!!  DON'T BELIEVE HER Y'ALL!!!  LOLOL


lol, she definitely looks WL to me too.  Claim it!


----------



## Tee (Sep 16, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> TEE IS WAISTLENGTH!!!  DON'T BELIEVE HER Y'ALL!!!  LOLOL


Giggles.  Thanks sis.  


Tarae said:


> lol, she definitely looks WL to me too.  Claim it!


Thanks Tarae.


----------



## zzirvingj (Sep 16, 2008)

Tee said:


> Lavendar and Sareca said the same thing in my fotki. It just didnt think I could truly claim it yet.erplexed
> 
> It has been fun!! Thanks Q.
> 
> GOOD!!!


 
Just checked out your fotki...congrats on the wonderful progress!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 16, 2008)

Tee waist length u are,u have some beautiful hair i can wait til i get there,claim it.


----------



## Tee (Sep 16, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Just checked out your fotki...congrats on the wonderful progress!!!


Thanks so much zz!  


toy said:


> Tee waist length u are,u have some beautiful hair i can't wait til i get there,claim it.


Thanks Toy.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

silverlotus said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's pics! I dunno if I'm gonna have mine up on time cuz I've been sick the past couple weeks. I barely feel like getting out of bed, let alone leaving the house to get my hair done.  We'll see what happens.


Awww I'm sorry your sick. I hope you get better. I know your WL although I would still loooove to  see your pics.



Lavendar said:


> TEE IS WAISTLENGTH!!! DON'T BELIEVE HER Y'ALL!!! LOLOL


 
I know she is WL. Tee I know exactly how you feel.I feel the same way about my hair. My hair is at my waist but it doesn't seem long and since I have newgrowth I have to stretch it to show where it really lays. I wish my hair was heavy sometimes because of this. I think I will be truly satisfied if I grow my hair a couple more inches past WL.Not to mention I have a few layers that stop at the bottom of my bra strap. So its more thick there than at the bottom.I would have to cut off  3 inches to be realy satisfied with the thickness of my ends. I will prolly grow it 6 more months though and then cut it. I might just grow it to hip. Maybe it will feel long then.


----------



## silverlotus (Sep 17, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Awww I'm sorry your sick. I hope you get better. I know your WL although I would still loooove to  see your pics.*
> 
> 
> 
> I know she is WL. Tee I know exactly how you feel.I feel the same way about my hair. My hair is at my waist but it doesn't seem long and since I have newgrowth I have to stretch it to show where it really lays. I wish my hair was heavy sometimes because of this. I think I will be truly satisfied if I grow my hair a couple more inches past WL.Not to mention I have a few layers that stop at the bottom of my bra strap. So its more thick there than at the bottom.I would have to cut off  3 inches to be realy satisfied with the thickness of my ends. I will prolly grow it 6 more months though and then cut it. I might just grow it to hip. Maybe it will feel long then.



Thank you! I'm feeling better today, so I'll probably post the pics on time. I am getting a trim when I do my hair next week . My b-day is coming up & I wanna look fresh.

*Tee*!!! You are def WL, chica! Congrats!!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2008)

So many beautiful heads of hair in this thread. I have a long neck and torso but hope I can be in the WL challenge of 2012. You guys are my idols!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

You ladies are really an inspiration!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Although I am no way near WSL I would like to thank you ladies for this challenge. You are truely an encouragement. I wish you success with all of your goals.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 21, 2008)

i can't wait to see the pics from this challenge.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 21, 2008)

So will there be a new thread? I took my pic today and I am about 2 inches from my natural waist. Q


----------



## vpoetic (Sep 21, 2008)

Your hair looks beautiful Que.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> So will there be a new thread? I took my pic today and I am about 2 inches from my natural waist. Q


 
Yeah I'm gonna make a new thread for the pics on Tuesday and I will post the link to it in here in case it gets to far back.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies that made their goal...I am still on my journey for WL...I cut my hair back in July so I think I have another 2.5 inches or so to go.


----------



## Divine_Order (Sep 22, 2008)

marie170 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that made their goal...*I am still on my journey for WL...*I cut my hair back in July so I think I have another 2.5 inches or so to go.



Me too girl! I got a trim last week. Not much was taken off, but I was still hoping for it to be longer. I guess maybe by the end of this year...I'll just bring in 09 with waist length hair.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5686161#post5686161
The link in case it gets lost to the final reveal thread. Going to download pics.


----------

